# Diplomatic Immunity: Funeral Procession



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

(OOC: Let's continue here now that we are out of party mode and into murder mode!)


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2006)

[sblock=Puddles] "Gold lady, you mean Helena?  The one most people avoided?" [/sblock]

Vasha removes a pin from her hair and offers it to puddles to smell.

[sblock=Puddles] "Does that smell like her too?" [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Mythweaver casts detect secret doors, intoning the words of power necessary to locate an alternative entrance.  He does his best to concentrate on the entire complex of rooms to see if the killer might have used a secret way in and out.



“What are you looking for exactly, Mythweaver...you know they probably just disabled the doors and closed them behind themselves when they left...” Tiberius remarks, as he watches Mythweaver cast a spell and begin examining all available surfaces within sight.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Vasha]"No no, not that.  The gold lady we saw first before I went away who also smells a little bit like Ammon, maybe because she hugs him a lot.  She came to play with me too, while you were busy.  She's really nice!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2006)

"It would appear so. However, if the murderer had used another entrance, one we have not seen, to gain access. Then they would have an advantage over us, possibly through the entire palace.  Having eliminated that option, we can concentrate our next steps on the two doors that have been rigged and around the body." he replies.


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2006)

[sblock=Puddles]"Lynestra, ok, thank you puddles.  I love you you know."[/sblock]

"Lynestra was here, but Puddles doesn't smell anyone else beyond the five of us," Vasha says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Vasha]"I love you too, Vasha!"[/SBLOCK] Puddles licks Vasha's face, covering it with dog slobber.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2006)

"Interesting." replies Mythweaver, "Can your dog tell when she was here?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2006)

[sblock=Puddles] "Can you tell how long ago she was here?  How strong was the scent?" [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Puddles]"How long?  I don't really know much about time like you guys.  I just wait until I get food or go to sleep!  Anyway, she was here lots and lots of times."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2006)

[sblock=puddles]"Thanks puddles."[/sblock]
She scratches Puddles behind the ears.  "No, he can't.  He doesn't understand time well, but he says she was here lots, so that doesn't mean she actualy did it.  However, that's the only other scent he picked up."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "It would appear so. However, if the murderer had used another entrance, one we have not seen, to gain access. Then they would have an advantage over us, possibly through the entire palace.  Having eliminated that option, we can concentrate our next steps on the two doors that have been rigged and around the body." he replies.



“They also could have used invisibility, translocational magic, even the _knock_ spell you yourself used to gain access to the room, just to name three magical methods of entry...so why would they need a secret entrance?” Tiberius asks.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2006)

"Thank you, Vasha." Mythweaver replies.

"Translocation magic would be beyond my means of detection, unfortunately. The others still require access through the two doors we have ascertained are the only mundane means of entry. They do not need a secret entrance, but we have determined that they could not have used one and therefore must have used one of the two or magic more powerful than I have access to. Eliminating possibilities does not invalidate the most likely ones, it only strengthens the chances the likely possibilities are the only possibilities."  Mythweaver replies to Tiberius. He'll then study the un-_knocked_ door to see if he can spot any clues there.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

*The door seems well-used but also well-kept, as if it has been open and closed countless times by many passing through.  There isn't really anything particularly distinguishing about it.  It has pretty carvings of stars on the front, though that doesn't seem too important.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2006)

Is there any way to tell how the lock was damaged?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

*It's just gone.  Without the actual remains of the deadbolt, it would be nearly impossible to tell.  There don't seem to be any visible residues, so it was probably either something more mundane or a subtle magic, rather than, for instance, an acid blast on the door.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2006)

Are there tool marks or burn marks at all to indicate how it might have been removed/destroyed?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

*No tool marks or burn marks.  It is just gone.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2006)

"While my instincts tell me that more clues should lie in the methods of entry our assassin used, I am having trouble deducing what might have removed the deadbolts and jammed the locks on the doors.  The mechanism is gone and there are no apparent tool marks or burn marks." Mythweaver ponders out loud.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Tiberius just stays out of the way and allows Mythweaver to satisfy his curiosity.*

“Yes, I know, I inspected the doors during the initial search.”


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2006)

[sblock=Puddles] "Puddles, smell anything by the lock?" [/sblock]

Vasha leads Puddles by the lock.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Vasha]"What's a lock, Vasha?  I just see a go-through hole with an open thingy,"[/SBLOCK] Puddles replies.

(OOC: 4 minutes are up, so the spell ends)


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2006)

Vasha will cast again.

[sblock=Puddles] "Do you smell anything there though?  Anything unusual?  Anyone in particular?" [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Puddles]"Just people who went through the go-through hole when the open-thingy was open.  Bertram.  Golden Lyn girl.  Some other people."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2006)

[sblock=Puddles] "Anyone you've smelled before?" [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Vasha]"I don't know anybody here in this place except you and Bertram and Lyn girl and the girl who played with me and these other people here who were on the fly-y thing in the black place, like silver man and his bitch, no-hair guy, bony-girl, and metal-man."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2006)

[sblock=Puddles] "Ok, you just let me know when you recognize it though, ok?" 

OOC:   I'm not sure if Vasha just ignored it because he's a dog or she agrees.[/sblock]

"Puddles thinks he smells other people here by the door, but he doesn't recognize any of them."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Vasha]"Okay!"[/SBLOCK]

(OOC: Puddles--the Varsuvius of the canine world!)


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2006)

OOC: I was thinking he was kinda like Troi


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

(OOC: Varsuvius--changing gender of pronouns)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Well, that would be the way I’d expect someone to enter, as it means they don’t need to travel the halls.”

*Tiberius has another look at the door to see if he can unjam _the locking mechanism_ from the inside.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

*It is not jammed.  The deadbolt is just gone, and it can't be properly opened without it.  Fortunately, Knock has blown it off the hinges and swung it open despite this.  Of course, now it can't be closed properly, but at least it is open.*


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2006)

OOC: Uh, we're at the unknocked door.   And with the mechanism gone, shouldn't we be able to get at what's left unless they filled it in. 

BTW he wants to unjam what's holding the locking mechanism in place...not the door itself.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

*Tiberius fiddles around with the unknocked door.  He doesn't understand how the mechanism works, though, so it is unclear what's going on here.  However, it is clearly the removal of an essential piece that keeps it from opening, rather than something added to jam it.*

(OOC: Nobody in the group has Disable Device or Open Lock, and Kn: Arch&Eng will only get you so far on something like this)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

OOC: That’s fine, just wanted to give it a go. 

“Well, we can always go around and see if there’s any evidence outside...if we don’t want to leave the door in pieces.”


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 2, 2006)

"Yes I think it would be better to leave it intact for now. If you want to have a look out there, I'll start processing the scene around the bed." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Sure. Vasha, would you like to join us, as puddles might be able to find the scent again outside?” Tiberius asks, before heading outside with Claudia, asking a servant how to get out there if he can’t find his own way.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 3, 2006)

El shakes her head still exhausted from the long time it toook to track down Puddles "I'll come with you too if you don't mind Tiberius" she says as she looks around the muder scene with distaste.

OOC: sorry


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Of course I don’t mind, Elmurien, come along if you’d like,” Tiberius remarks, without looking back.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 3, 2006)

El follows Tiberius with heavy, troubled steps.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Is something troubling you, Elmurien?” Tiberius asks the group walks.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 3, 2006)

Mythweaver will set about methodically examining the scene, starting with the body. Is there anything he can determine from the position of the body or the dagger? from the arrangement of the bed? any other clues around?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2006)

(OOC: What specifically does he want to know about the position of the body or the dagger other than what I already said earlier?)

*The bed and its sheets are in the sort of disarray expected from a bed that has been in use, rather than one that was neatly made up and then someone is just sitting on it, but that makes sense anyway because he is lying in the bed.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2006)

"Yes, I'll join you," Vasha says, following Tiberius, and letting Puddles sniff along the way.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2006)

*Tiberius, Claudia, Vasha, Elmurien, and Puddles all head around out back underneath the window, though a story down in the courtyard below.  There doesn't seem to be anything unusual, and Puddles doesn't seem to sniff any trails or clues, though he gets distracted by a dandelion and snuffs into it, blowing the small white seeds into the air.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2006)

Vasha chuckles and scratches Puddles head.  "Nothing of note here.  You'd think someone would have seen something here if they did pass this way though."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 3, 2006)

he would be looking for signs of whether or not there was a fight. If Ammon was caught unaware. If he is dressed (dont remember that one). etc.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> he would be looking for signs of whether or not there was a fight. If Ammon was caught unaware. If he is dressed (dont remember that one). etc.



 (OOC: Sounds good)

*There are no signs of a fight, though his hair is in disarray.  In fact, the way Ammon clutches at the dagger through his chest without any other bruises or cuts on him, it sort of looks like a suicide.  He is undressed.*


----------



## unleashed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha chuckles and scratches Puddles head.  "Nothing of note here.  You'd think someone would have seen something here if they did pass this way though."



“That’s true, though if they had magic available it would be fairly easy to avoid being seen. Not finding any scent or trail here though, if we assume they entered by mundane methods, means either they found a way to mask such things, didn’t access Ammon’s suite through the window, or they came and went from above. I don’t even want to consider magic right now, though it’s certainly possible, as there are probably dozens of ways they could have gotten inside, which would make it nigh impossible for us to find any sign of intruders,” Tiberius ponders aloud. “So, shall we go see if Mythweaver has had any more luck finding clues inside...”


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 4, 2006)

Mythweaver steps back from the bed to examine the whole room for a moment before delving more deeply into the minutia.  He looks around for any objects that look out of place, and signs that someone else might have been here too.  To him suicide does not make any sense; why would Ammon get undressed to kill himself, why mess up his own hair, none of that fit with suicide.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2006)

*Mythweaver does not see any out-of-place objects here in the room.  Though suicide may not be his first guess, it is impossible to rule it out based on such circumstantial evidence--he may have committed suicide after a nap or something.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 6, 2006)

With the big picture out of the way, Mythweaver starts to look around in things. Drawers, under the bed, etc. Trying to see if there is anything that might give more clues into Ammon's life and the situation he was in.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2006)

*The drawers contain mostly articles of clothing that aren't hung up in the wardrobe, random knicknacks from his travels, and sheafs of paper full of love poetry to Lynestra.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 6, 2006)

_Yet more evidence contradicting suicide._ he thought to himself.  He'll also check the bed, including under the covers to see if there is anything more to be found. After finding nothing there he'll add a couple of spells to his search, detect magic and detect poison.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2006)

*No signs of magic.  The dagger is poisoned.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 6, 2006)

He'll extend his search to the main chamber then the small chambers other than the bedroom in Ammon's quarters.  He does not have anything in particular that he is looking for now.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2006)

*Mythweaver does not find anything particularly interesting with regards to murder in his casual search.  There's art, furniture, curios, and books here--everything one might expect from a wealthy young nobleman.  There is also a room with a private bath, a study, a sitting room, and others.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 6, 2006)

(ooc: thats all I can think of, have the others returned yet?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2006)

(OOC: I think they stalled when unleashed asked for input.  Time to unstall!)

"Yes, my love, let's," Claudia replies to Tiberius, as they head back an rejoin Mythweaver, "Did you find anything interesting?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 6, 2006)

"Yes I've found much, though not all is good news.  The position of the body and the dagger suggests the posibility of suicide. However, from what we know of Ammon, as well as these love letters and the poison on the end of the dagger, I do not put much stock in that theory.  The disappearance of the deadbolts on the locks is another sign that this is not his doing. That said, he does not show any signs of struggle. He is naked and in bed, yet was clearly awake when he died.  Little points to an actual suspect though.  Was there anything outside?" replies Mythweaver as if reading through a list of facts he had compiled.


----------



## Bront (Oct 6, 2006)

"Yes, not too much here," Vasha agrees.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 6, 2006)

"Beyond servants who do we know is in residence in the palace right now?" replies Mythweaver.
_
(ooc: Mythweaver would probably be able to rhyme it off quickly, but his player is too lazy to poke around in the last thread to find all the names right now.)_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2006)

(OOC: Lord Atreus, Lady Aerope, Orin, Amber, King Tyrus, Queen Leda, Lynestra, Helena, Kastor, Plydek, and then Ammon's uncle Thyestes who wasn't at the reception, and his Larakese girlfriend)


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 6, 2006)

Having listed all the participants, he ponders "Each one of them, and I suppose each of us, is a suspect. We must begin to rule out suspects as this is a long list right now.  Lets start with ourselves."

(I forgot to see if I could tell the time of death, or had we figured that out already?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2006)

(OOC: It is unclear.  Nobody really has much forensics skill, or Survival, or the Investigate feat, so it is hard to pinpoint.  It is clearly not terribly recent, however, due to the dried blood)


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 6, 2006)

"Given the dried blood this most likely did not take place while we were in the bachelor party, so it was either in between or during the reception with the guests.

In between, I was in the hallway library reading. Servants directed me there and I saw many of them while I was reading." Mythweaver offers to get things going.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 6, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Well, we didn’t leave the reception until it concluded, and afterwards Claudia and I were never apart...we spent the time in between events, first in our room, then the baths, and then back to our room again to dress, before heading to the party. We spoke with servants at various times for directions, and I’m sure a few also saw the pair of us when we made our way back and forth from our room. Though I don’t know that we could be completely eliminated from the list of suspects without a better timeline, as we were together without other witnesses in our room twice for lengthy periods,” Tiberius offers with a pensive look. “Sadly, all we can offer to cover that time alone, is our assurance that we weren’t involved, as we have no idea whether there were any servants that would have seen us leave during those times.”


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 6, 2006)

Mythweaver pays attention to the nuanses of Tiberius' explanation, looking for signs of omissions or otherwise (sense motive +8). When he doesn't spot any he nods and looks to the next person in the room.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 8, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Is something troubling you, Elmurien?” Tiberius asks the group walks.



"Nothing, apart from the fact that somewhere roaming around here is a murderer" El says dully, her confidence and bravado knocked about by the grisly events of the past hour.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Well, we’ve told of our whereabouts, so what about you ladies...where were you before coming to the party?” Tiberius asks a little impatiently, looking at Vasha and Elmurien.


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2006)

"I was with Helena after I went to my room, and from her place, I immediately went to find El," Vasha says.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 11, 2006)

"Yes Vasha and I got changed together, you know, tried on each others things, commented on our appearances, primped here and preened there" El says, cooly looking down her nose at Tiberius.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2006)

"Unfortunately, unless the murderer is either very blatant or dull-witted, he or she will certainly have at least as good an alibi as any of the ones we have just put forward, so I don't think we can necessarily rule out present company from the list of suspects just yet," Claudia muses.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Tiberius chuckles, “No need to be like that Elmurien, I just wanted to move things along...so where to now Mythweaver? I suppose you’ll want to ask Ferris too, but it looks like we left him behind.”


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 11, 2006)

"Yes I'll admit that interviewing each guest like this we will hear all sorts of alibis. We need to interview each person seperately.  Had you and Tiberius had different stories for example, we could've caught one of you in a lie. Not that either of you would, it was meerly an example.  I have some skill at interrogation and spotting subtle clues when people lie, but I do not know if I will be up to this task.  Is anyone else more capable than I?

And yes we need to find Ferris as well." replies Mythweaver to Claudia and Tiberius.  He watches Vasha and El, knowing that Ammon's father does not trust either of them yet. (sense motive +8). He nods after each give their true statements and mentally records his notes.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2006)

(OOC: Mythweaver has enough of a sense of these things to know that if Elmurien wanted to lie to him, she would probably succeed.  Vasha less so, but still, the absense of evidence is not the evidence of absense)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Not I, I’m afraid, since I haven’t had to deal with that kind of thing during my service, until recently,” Tiberius replies. “Well, we had best return to the banquet hall and see if Ferris is still there then, and if anyone else has arrived. We should probably post guards here before we leave.”


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2006)

"If what Atreus said is true, Aerope was likely occupying Ferris's time up untill he met us here," Vasha says with a bit of a giggle.

"I can probably speek to Lynestra and Helena fairly easily if we need to question them.  I can even bring someone along if need be, though that may be harder for Helena.  Besides, I'd like to see if Puddles can't recognize the scent on the lock somewhere else."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 14, 2006)

"I would like to accompany any discussions with the rest of the guests. Let's start with Ferris and then move from there. I'll check to see if the Captain of the Guard will post someone here." replies Mythweaver. Having exhausted all avenues of inquest that he can in the room, he will make sure that the room is secure then set out to find where the rest of the guests are.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 17, 2006)

(ooc: *poke poke*)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2006)

(OOC: Waiting on me?  In that case--)

*The captain of the guard doesn't really see any need to post someone there, but he decides to humour the Byblan.  Meanwhile, they head back to the party and find that it has sort of broken up, given the circumstances and the fact that the majority of the guests were not even allowed to land.  They track Ferris back to his room, where he is polishing his armour.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 18, 2006)

So as to try and eliminate suspects starting with the part, Mythweaver asks Ferris what he has been doing since the reception.

(ooc: was he at the bachelor party for the 1 hr wait?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 18, 2006)

(OOC: He was at the bachelor party with you guys, yeah.  But he didn't leave with the group)

*Ferris mentions spending time alone with Aerope before heading to the bachelor party.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 18, 2006)

Spotting no obvious lies, Mythweaver nods and fills him in on what they have discovered so far.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 18, 2006)

(OOC: If you don't mind, I'm not going to have him be particularly helpful in positing theories.  Checking his Int, you can see why )

*Ferris nods grimly at the information but adds little of value.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 18, 2006)

(ooc: no worries, just didn't want to leave him out completely)

Mythweaver will then head back to the party and find out who is around.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 18, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

OOC: Thought I'd posted this days ago...oh well, it doesn't change any actions so it can go here.  

As Mythweaver, heads off to organise guards for the room, Tiberius returns to the bedroom, moving near the bed and looking at Ammon. “Bad fortune indeed my friend, when you were so close to all that you wanted in life. Fear not, we will find who did this to you and bring them to justice...one way or the other,” he says, bowing his head and striking his fist on his chest in a salute, before returning to the entrance and waiting for the guard to arrive so they can begin further investigation.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 18, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Mythweaver will then head back to the party and find out who is around.



“So who would you like to question first, Mythweaver, the family or the servants...since we’re all done questioning ourselves, not that it helped much to clear us,” Tiberius remarks seriously. “I can help a little with some thought sensing magic, but I’d be much more help with questioning, once I can prepare more of the same.”


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 18, 2006)

"I think that we will start with those who make themselves available. That in and of itself can say something. I'd appreciate the help in the interrogations, but I am afraid that time is of the essence. I do not know that we can wait until tomorrow unfortunately." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 18, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“I don’t think anyone will be going anywhere, though we might as well get on with it, and I can still help...it’s just that I’ll be limited to scanning thoughts for only a few minutes, with the single spell I have prepared,” Tiberius replies.


----------



## Bront (Oct 18, 2006)

"I can help.  Puddles can identify the scent by the lock, which may be helpful, and I've made friends with a few of the guests that I may be able to ask for help and even question them without them getting guarded about it." Vasha says.

OOC: Daz said he'll be missing for a few weeks possably.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 18, 2006)

"I know that it is not the most opportune situation, but such investigations nor the circumstances that bring them about are ever timed nicely. Perhaps save your spells for some of the suspects that we need to interview more than once.  I think we should start with the guests though." he replies.

"I was thinking, Vasha, that your social skills might be of more use talking with the guests casually as opposed to the more formal interviews that Tiberius and I are going to conduct." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 19, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Well, why don’t we begin then...starting with Ammon’s father, as I know he was none too pleased with the contacts Ammon made during his recent voyages. Perhaps he let those sentiments slip around the wrong person, one who thought they might do him a favour...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2006)

(OOC: Bump--Feel free to push the characters somewhere instead of just suggesting it )


----------



## Bront (Oct 20, 2006)

Vasha nods, "I can mingle and pick up rumors if you'd like."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2006)

*Claudia nods.*

"Yes, why don't you do that.  Perhaps if we split up, we can cover more ground."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 20, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Bump--Feel free to push the characters somewhere instead of just suggesting it )



OOC: Sadly you're talking to the wrong guy there, as Tiberius will work within the chain of command. So since he'll be working with Mythweaver (who is leading the investigation) to question people, he'll suggest people and then wait for the grey one to decide.


----------



## Bront (Oct 20, 2006)

Vasha heads off to listen to the scuttlebut going around the castle, as well as to let Puddles sniff around. 

OOC: She'll drag El with her, which should help.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2006)

(OOC: So Vasha is walking around looking for some random rumours then?)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

OOC: Well up to a point anyway. 

“Well, it appears Vasha is off with Elmurien, so let’s go visit Atreus and see if we can find anything helpful to our search,” Tiberius remarks, prodding Mythweaver along a they head out with Claudia to look for Atreus. “So what are you going to do Ferris, safeguard the ladies, come with us, or stay here?” he asks, not waiting for an answer.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2006)

"Yes, I shall keep the ladies safe," Ferris agrees, heading off.


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2006)

OOC: "safe".. right   And yes, that's what she's doing.  That, observing moods, looking for odd behavior, odd talk, etc.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2006)

(OOC: Spying on anyone importan in particular, or just looking around at servants and such as she gets the chance?)


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2006)

OOC: Everyone's suspect


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2006)

(OOC: Even herself?   She's half-Valsian, so she can't trust that half of herself )


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2006)

OOC: Can't win, you want me to push the characters somewhere... I do it... and still no progress.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 21, 2006)

"I spoke with Atreus when I chased after that servant who thought we did it.  He authorized me to lead the investigation.  Given his reaction I'd say it was not him who killed his son, but I didn't ask if he could think of any one else who might've had motive." replies Mythweaver, leaving out the part where Lord Atreus suspected Vasha and El.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2006)

(OOC: See--Mythweaver wanted to have a discussion about ruling Atreus out, so it was good that I had work to do )


----------



## unleashed (Oct 22, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“So you questioned him at length? Was he upset over Ammon’s death? Did he have any suspects?” Tiberius asks Mythweaver in quick succession.


----------



## Bront (Oct 22, 2006)

Vasha wanders patiently, wondering when she'll encounter anyone in this now oddly desolate castle...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2006)

(OOC: )  

*Vasha encounters people, but they're just servants  And for some reason, they often glance at her and head the other way.  When she and Elmurien split up and regroup, Elmurien has managed to hear a few rumours (by Hiding and Moving Silently)--

The staff is talking about how Lord Ammon has been murdered.  Many of them are whispering about how it was the Valsians that did it, or maybe a Valsian disguised as a Nymph.  Some of them heard it was a dark creature that stalks the halls during the night and can transform into a wolf beast.  Others, that he committed suicide.  Still others, that he was killed by a jilted lover, alternately his or Lynestra's, seeking revenge on their wedding night.  Finally, there is a rumour that Ammon might have created a golem that asked him to make it a wife, but Ammon destroyed the bride of the golem, so the golem vowed to get revenge by killing Ammon or his bride on their wedding night, Ammon's choice of victim, and another rumour that a Lacerta ninja pirate crew killed Ammon to get the last piece of a map that he found during his travels, a map to a hidden treasure that contains the secret of immortality.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 22, 2006)

Vasha will eventualy return and share what she has learned, though with incredable scepticism on just about every story.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2006)

(OOC: Some of those would make cool adventures though!  And they all have at least about .1% grounding in reality that caused the rumour to spread  )


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 22, 2006)

"No I did not remain to question him at length. He was oddly not upset by Ammon's death , more dissapointed at the lost connections. No suspects. He is still someone we will need to speak to, I am just not certain he should be the first.  But given that he knows Ammon better than any of us, perhaps he has insights." replies Mythweaver. He is uncertain which way to turn but then nods. "No, wait, he'd be easy to discount as a suspect, let's get that out of the way now."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 23, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Curious as to how Atreus can be discounted as a suspect so easily, Tiberius follows Mythweaver.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2006)

*The three of them head over towards Atreus's study, but some guards stop them until Mythweaver explains that he's here because Atreus asked him to do an investigation.  Reaching the study, he knocks on the door.*

"Yes?  Who is it?  I'm very busy and recently bereaved.  Whoever it is, come back later," Atreus replies curtly through the door.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 23, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Noticing the guards as they approach Atreus’ study, Tiberius waits to see what Mythweaver does, guessing he may actually want to talk with the guards to establish Atreus’ alibi, rather than the man himself.*

OOC: What happened to Claudia?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2006)

(OOC: She came too--forgot to say three)


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 23, 2006)

Mythweaver bypasses the guards for now. He'd rather confirm things with them later, organizing things in his mind by seniority and likely suspects.

Moving into the room with Atreus, Mythweaver says, "Sir, I'd like to update you on our progress so far and follow up on a few questions."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2006)

"I don't need a progress report right now, especially since that sets the precedent that you're going to keep bothering me with more.  I'm working on fixing this mess.  Come to me when you're done," Atreus doesn't open or unlock the door, so Mythweaver cannot enter.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 24, 2006)

"Yes sir." replies Mythweaver. He turns to the soldiers to begin their interrogation. "If you don't mind I am trying to ascertain the where abouts of each of the staff during the time of the murder. Could you tell me where you were?  Was there any one else there too?"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 24, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Feeling Mythweaver gave up a little too easily, with regard to Atreus, Tiberius speaks, “Sorry for intruding, Lord Atreides, but a progress report is not the crux of our visit, although I can say that so far the physical evidence has not led us to a definitive answer regarding Ammon’s death. Frankly I was wondering if we might speak with you about any insights you have, as to why he might have been murdered and perhaps who would be suspect in such a foul deed, as your rivals and enemies are foreign to us...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 24, 2006)

"No, there's nothing useful I could tell you.  What, you think I invited enemies so they could show up early and kill my son?  Now let me be--I'm busy."

*Meanwhile, the guards tell Mythweaver that they don't know where they were because they don't know what time he is talking about.  Most likely standing guard, though, or on lunch break or something like that.*


----------



## unleashed (Oct 24, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“That is not what I said..._my lord_...I simply asked for information about any enemies your family may have, as they could have infiltrated the wedding celebrations to kill your son,” he says, irritation creeping into his voice at the unhelpful attitude displayed by Atreus.

Shaking his head, he crosses to the guards to clarify the timeline, “The period in question would be the last two hours or so, though it could be longer, as we’re not sure of the exact time of death. Have any of you seen Ammon today? If so, when?”


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 24, 2006)

"Yes the last two hours are what we are concerned with." replies Mythweaver, adding little to what Tiberius has said.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 25, 2006)

"Two hours?  We were guarding this area for that time.  We didn't see Ammon--he almost never comes here."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 25, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“And am I correct in assuming Lord Atreides has been ensconced in his study for that period as well?” Tiberius asks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 25, 2006)

"He's been here since after the reception," the guard agrees.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 25, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Well, I think that answers all our questions for the moment, seeing as he won’t see us,” Tiberius remarks, nodding towards the door. “We should probably visit Lynestra next... perhaps Ammon mentioned something to her, he was concerned about.”


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 25, 2006)

"That sounds like a good idea. Let's go." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 25, 2006)

*They head over to find Lynestra, eventually locating her in the guest rooms she has been given for her time here.  Her door is unlocked, and they see her in her room sitting on her bed in her wedding dress, with the white veil switched out for a black one, sobbing inconsolably as she gazes down at a picture of herself and Ammon together held in her hands.  She doesn't seem to notice their entry.*


----------



## unleashed (Oct 25, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Tiberius looks at Claudia, before crossing to Lynestra and taking a seat near her on the edge of the bed.*

“We’re sorry to intrude, Lynestra, but we need to talk with you about Ammon...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 25, 2006)

*Lynestra looks up.*

"I'm sorry...please...I'm not in any state to talk right now.  Please...leave me to my grief?"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 25, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“I’m sorry Lynestra, I suppose we could let you have a little time to grieve, but I’m afraid we can’t wait too long to speak with you,” Tiberius offers compassionately. “Would you like to have anyone to sit with you, or would you prefer to be by yourself?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 25, 2006)

"No...I'd rather be alone," Lynestra says, her head bowed, hiding her tears.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 25, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“I understand,” Tiberius says, looking at Claudia briefly as he utters those words. “Be assured we’re going to do everything we can to find out who did this, and bring them to justice... it’s not much consolation I know, but it’s the best we can offer.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 25, 2006)

*Lynestra begins to sob harder, but she steadies herself enough to say, quietly and simply:*

"Thank you..."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 25, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“We’ll return later to see how you are, Lynestra, if nothing else...”

*Tiberius shepherds the group out of the room, and a short way down the hall.*

“So, anyone in particular you’d like to speak with next Mythweaver? Any ideas, Claudia? I’d think the rest of Ammon’s family first, as they may have an inkling of why or possibly who might want Ammon dead, but his mother may not be much better off than Lynestra, and I don’t know if Orin has knowledge of anything except hunting...”


----------



## Bront (Oct 25, 2006)

When Vasha finishes gathering info, she will go to talk to Helena herself, (She'll let El and Ferris wait outside).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 25, 2006)

*Vasha finds Helena in her room, leaving El behind (Ferris is elsewhere).*


----------



## Bront (Oct 25, 2006)

OOC: I thought Ferris was tailing us?  Or was that getting tail?   She in any particular dispotion when I arive?

"Helena, how are you, did you hear the news?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 25, 2006)

*Helena seems downcast.  The look of such beauty turned to melancholy is enough almost to make Vasha cry even though Helena is not incredibly bereaved--the touching sadness just seems to exude from her.*

"I...yes...it's so sad...I wanted my sister to be happy, poor Lynestra.  So many years and she'll never be happy," Helena replies sadly.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 26, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “We’ll return later to see how you are, Lynestra, if nothing else...”
> 
> *Tiberius shepherds the group out of the room, and a short way down the hall.*
> 
> “So, anyone in particular you’d like to speak with next Mythweaver? Any ideas, Claudia? I’d think the rest of Ammon’s family first, as they may have an inkling of why or possibly who might want Ammon dead, but his mother may not be much better off than Lynestra, and I don’t know if Orin has knowledge of anything except hunting...”




"There was no one in particular. I had hoped that Lynestra would have more information, but her emotions are understandable.  Perhaps the father of the bride might have some information." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 26, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Perhaps we can try again later with Lynestra, but you’re right I think, as Tyrus would be my next choice after Ammon’s family... so let’s go see him then. Hmm, you know, I’m beginning to wonder whether Ammon was killed, so that Helena couldn’t be married off,” Tiberius ponders aloud, as they go in search of Tyrus.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2006)

*They find Tyrus in his guest room over with the rest of his family, except Lynestra.  He is sitting with Leda on a couch, holding her close as they read a book together.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 26, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Helena seems downcast.  The look of such beauty turned to melancholy is enough almost to make Vasha cry even though Helena is not incredibly bereaved--the touching sadness just seems to exude from her.*
> 
> "I...yes...it's so sad...I wanted my sister to be happy, poor Lynestra.  So many years and she'll never be happy," Helena replies sadly.



"And I wanted Ammon to be happy, and now..." Vasha sighs.  "Do you know anyone who would want this?  I want to bring his killer to justice, and we must move quickly."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 26, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *They find Tyrus in his guest room over with the rest of his family, except Lynestra.  He is sitting with Leda on a couch, holding her close as they read a book together.*



“Pardon the interruption, your highness, but we have been appointed by Lord Atreides to investigate the death of his son, and I was wondering whether you and your family might spare us a moment or two for our inquiry,” Tiberius states formally.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2006)

"I'm afraid I have no idea, Vasha.  I've lived in a figurative ivory tower for all my life.  I know more about stories and romances than about actual political connections.  Kastor knows more about those than any of my siblings, probably."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Pardon the interruption, your highness, but we have been appointed by Lord Atreides to investigate the death of his son, and I was wondering whether you and your family might spare us a moment or two for our inquiry,” Tiberius states formally.



"We most certainly may," Tyrus replies, disentangling his arm from around his wife, "Sorry Leda, my dear.  This is important--we'll spend quality time again soon though."

"Now then, what do you need?  I'm not sure how I can be of help to you, but to find the killer of my daughter's love, I am at your service."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 27, 2006)

"To get this out of the way before moving on to other topics and to make sure we know where some of the others were, can you tell us where you were since the reception?" asks Mythweaver to get the obvious question asked before moving into more serious questions. He will of course be monitoring Tyrus' reponse for any obvious omissions or falsehoods.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2006)

"What?  You think _I_ did it?" Tyrus shakes his head, "We were all having a family dinner--Lynestra seemed so excited about the wedding--and then we heard the news...it devastated her.  We tried to comfort her, but eventually, she just wanted to be alone for a while, so we went back and Leda and I decided to curl up with a good book to take the mind off the tragedy."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 27, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Yes, we just left Lynestra... she still wishes to be alone. As for suspecting you my lord, not really, but the more people we can eliminate for our investigation, the easier it should be to find the actual culprit or culprits, I hope. Also knowing where you were, might allow us to catch others in a lie if they mention seeing you somewhere, when we have evidence to the contrary,” Tiberius offers.

“Speaking of your family dinner... I assume there were servants present to serve the meal?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2006)

"Yes, there were servants serving the meal."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 27, 2006)

"I apologize if my question came across that way. It is as Tiberius has said, we must interview everyone and your statements will be important should someone other than Lynestra and Leda claim to have been with you. It is my intention to speak to every guest and if need be every servant. In the lies lie the echo of the truth and it is the truth that I seek. With that question out of the way, I had hoped to ask if you knew anyone who might not want to see Lynestra and Ammon together?  Both families have appeared to us as very supportive of the entire wedding, but unfortunately we are new here.  While we each know Ammon quite well, the other guests here are unfamiliar to us." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2006)

"Didn't they turn away all the other guests before they could even arrive," Tyrus asks, "Anyway, I can't think of anyone regardless.  Truth be told, I don't think anyone didn't want to see Lynestra married."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 27, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Of course, that doesn’t mean someone hasn’t infiltrated the wedding and is posing as someone else. Hmm, do you know of any enemies Ammon or his family may have?” Tiberius asks, before continuing even more somberly. “A troubling thought also crossed my mind, before we came here, my lord, that perhaps it was someone who was afraid they weren’t going to win Helena’s hand. As if I heard Kastor correctly, you proclaimed your kingdom still followed the law that says daughters must marry in order from eldest to youngest...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2006)

"I don't have a clue if they have any enemies.  As for Helena, delaying won't help anyone's case, as they would age and become unsuitable, so that's why all of them want to marry her as soon as possible."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 27, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“True my lord, but I’m not thinking along the lines of delaying until their rivals for her hand die off... I’m thinking more that they don’t want a rival to have her, as they fear they’re out of the running, and since I don’t imagine they could bring themselves to order her death, the next best thing would be to stop Lynestra marrying...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2006)

"If they wanted to do that, they would have had a much easier time killing off their rival rather than poor Ammon who wasn't even involved with them."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 27, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Possibly so, but perhaps they didn’t want to start a war with a powerful kingdom, if it was traced back to them. Anyway, at this point that’s just speculation on my part, and I hope it doesn’t turn out to be true...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2006)

"Yes, it seems rather unlikely.  In any case, even if someone wanted to do that, it would be easier to wait until they were actually invited rather than try to sneak in--they'd have more people to blame too, and they could blame it on a political rival."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 28, 2006)

"At this time we are running over possibilities and trying to gather as much data as we possibly can.  Anything you can offer would be of value. Do you or your family have any enemies who might benefit from the loss of this union?" asks Mythweaver, keeping his voice low to prevent the man's wife from hearing too much.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2006)

"Not really.  At the moment, we don't really have any serious political enemies.  Of course, that could change once Helena is married."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 28, 2006)

"Thank you then for your time. Tiberius, were there any other questions you can think of? If not we will take leave. Fear not we will find Ammon's killer." says Mythweaver.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“The only  thing I’d like to know right now, is if anyone here saw Ammon earlier today... as I wonder if he voiced any concerns, beyond last minute details for his impending nuptials,” Tiberius offers, “If not, I think we’re done here at present.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2006)

"When I met the lad last evening at the welcoming banquet for our family, he seemed to be on cloud nine," Tyrus offers.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Yes, he was much like that when we travelled together, whenever Lynestra’s name was mentioned or something sparked a thought of her. So I guess that’s a no though, to having seen him today... well I suppose that’s all then, thank you both for your time,” he says, bowing slightly again to the pair, before they leave the room.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2006)

*Tyrus nods and gets up to stretch, apparently the mood having been ruined enough that starting up again with the book wasn't happening right then.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I'm afraid I have no idea, Vasha.  I've lived in a figurative ivory tower for all my life.  I know more about stories and romances than about actual political connections.  Kastor knows more about those than any of my siblings, probably."



Vasha nods, "Do you know where Lynestra's room is?  I'd like to talk to her.  Maybe she knows something, and she could probably use a shoulder to cry on."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 29, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Feeling a little guilty for spoiling their mood, as he’d like nothing better than to be doing something similar with Claudia, rather than investigating, Tiberius again shepherds the group out of the room and down the hall a short way, before speaking.*

“Well, who next, Mythweaver, as I really have no preference?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha nods, "Do you know where Lynestra's room is?  I'd like to talk to her.  Maybe she knows something, and she could probably use a shoulder to cry on."



"Yes, I can give you directions to get to my sister's room, if you like...though I think she wants to be alone."


----------



## Bront (Oct 29, 2006)

"Well, someone needs to talk to her, and I think I might be able to empathize with her more," Vasha says. "Are you going to be ok?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, someone needs to talk to her, and I think I might be able to empathize with her more," Vasha says. "Are you going to be ok?"



"Yes, I'll be fine.  Don't worry about me, Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Oct 29, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yes, I'll be fine.  Don't worry about me, Vasha."



"I worry about anyone I care about, it's part of being a Sister," she says with a smile.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I worry about anyone I care about, it's part of being a Sister," she says with a smile.



"Part of being a Sister?...Yes, I guess it is.  That's why I worry abou Lynestra too."


----------



## Bront (Oct 29, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Part of being a Sister?...Yes, I guess it is.  That's why I worry abou Lynestra too."



Vasha smiles, "Let me know if you hear anything, ok?"

Vasha gives Helena a hug from affar (kinda an open air hug).  "I'd hug ya, but... well... you know."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2006)

*Helena nods.*

"I doubt I will, since I'm usually out of the loop, but if I hear anything, I'll tell you" she raises a perfect eyebrow at the air hug and smiles, "Thanks for trying, Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Oct 29, 2006)

Vasha smiles and waves to Helena as she heads out and goes looking for Lynestra.

*knock*  "Sister, it's Vasha, can I come in?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha smiles and waves to Helena as she heads out and goes looking for Lynestra.
> 
> *knock*  "Sister, it's Vasha, can I come in?"



 *Vasha hears the sound of crying coming from the room as she approaches.  As she knocks, Lynestra calls out in a voice strained from crying:*

"No, please...Sister, I need time alone after...  Besides, you don't want to see me like this--I'm a mess."


----------



## Bront (Oct 29, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Vasha hears the sound of crying coming from the room as she approaches.  As she knocks, Lynestra calls out in a voice strained from crying:*
> 
> "No, please...Sister, I need time alone after...  Besides, you don't want to see me like this--I'm a mess."



"That's what Sister's are for... it's a shoulder to cry on," Vasha says. "It's just me, no one else will come in."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "That's what Sister's are for... it's a shoulder to cry on," Vasha says. "It's just me, no one else will come in."



"But...I'd just rather be alone right now.  Gone...gone forever--I'm sure you know a bit of what I'm feeling right now, but it's different..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 29, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "But...I'd just rather be alone right now.  Gone...gone forever--I'm sure you know a bit of what I'm feeling right now, but it's different..."



"I understand better than you may know Sister... my father was killed when I was young."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I understand better than you may know Sister... my father was killed when I was young."



"I heard...but it is different when...when it's your true love.  Please, I need to be alone..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 29, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I heard...but it is different when...when it's your true love.  Please, I need to be alone..."



"If you truely wish it Sister, but you need but ask for me and I will be here for you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2006)

"Okay...maybe I'll feel well enough to see someone tomorrow morning...but not yet..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 29, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Okay...maybe I'll feel well enough to see someone tomorrow morning...but not yet..."



"I'll get whoever did this Sister, I promise."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I'll get whoever did this Sister, I promise."



"Yes, thank you Sister...but...revenge can never bring back the dead...those we have lost..." she begins to sob again wordlessly.


----------



## Bront (Oct 29, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yes, thank you Sister...but...revenge can never bring back the dead...those we have lost..." she begins to sob again wordlessly.



"You can never lose hope Sister.  Those that have passed are still with us.  Trust me, I have seen it.  I'm sure he reaches out to be with you in spirit."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2006)

*Lynestra just keeps crying, bigger sobs choking out.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 29, 2006)

Vasha goes to find her other companions, as she has some ideas.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2006)

*Eventually, she meets up with them.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 29, 2006)

"The rumor mill didn't lead to anything, but I think I know 2 likely suspects, and one I think is more likely than the other," Vasha says to Mythweaver and the others.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2006)

(OOC: Are the two suspects the golem and the Lacerta Ninja Pirates?  )


----------



## unleashed (Oct 29, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“And who would these two likely suspects be?” Tiberius asks, when Vasha finds them not far from the Tyndarea quarters.


----------



## Bront (Oct 29, 2006)

"Well, Tyrus has motive to do it, for it keeps Helena unavailable longer, but I think Plydek is potentialy the most likely suspect," Vasha says quietly.  "He'd justify it by saying it was in the best defense of his people, and unfortunately, he may be right, but that doesn't excuse such actions.  It's just a hunch though."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 29, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“I had much the same idea, though from the perspective of one of the rivals seeking Helena’s hand. Well, Tyrus says they were all at a family dinner, so if we can confirm that with the servants who waited on them, that would seemingly clear them... wouldn’t you say, Vasha,” Tiberius muses.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2006)

(OOC: That assumption...shall we say it depends on some very specific timing? )


----------



## unleashed (Oct 29, 2006)

OOC: Everything here depends on timing, and strangely we don't really have anything specific in that regard.


----------



## Bront (Oct 30, 2006)

"If we can confirm that they were all there, and that it lasted the entire 4 hours, which I can confirm is not the case, having spent some time with Helena durring that time, so that doesn't seem particularly solid."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 31, 2006)

"Lets see if we can find Plydek then, good call Vasha." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 31, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Didn’t I just say that?” Tiberius asks, perplexed by the turn in the conversation. “Though if you want to confirm where everyone spent every minute of their time, during the period between the reception and the bachelor party, not even considering the time we waited for Ammon at the bachelor party, we might as well just go back to suspecting everyone, as I doubt many will have a concrete alibi for that entire time... we certainly don’t. Anyway, didn’t we decide Ammon had most likely been killed in the hour or so before the bachelor party started, so shouldn’t we concentrate on that period? At least that was my intention, when I phrased my assertion on clearing Tyrus and his family, as it’s the assumption we’ve been going with on our questioning to this point,” he declares.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 31, 2006)

"That is the timing that I have been working under as well." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## Bront (Nov 2, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Didn’t I just say that?” Tiberius asks, perplexed by the turn in the conversation. “Though if you want to confirm where everyone spent every minute of their time, during the period between the reception and the bachelor party, not even considering the time we waited for Ammon at the bachelor party, we might as well just go back to suspecting everyone, as I doubt many will have a concrete alibi for that entire time... we certainly don’t. Anyway, didn’t we decide Ammon had most likely been killed in the hour or so before the bachelor party started, so shouldn’t we concentrate on that period? At least that was my intention, when I phrased my assertion on clearing Tyrus and his family, as it’s the assumption we’ve been going with on our questioning to this point,” he declares.



"It was at least an hour before, it could have been longer, so we care about the first three hours," Vasha says, not sure why Tiberius is upset with her, "And I was with Helena for about two hours (I'm guessing here RA, if I'm wrong I'll revise it), so the dinner could account for the last hour or two, but likely anyone attending could still have had time to do the deed and return."


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 2, 2006)

(ooc: I was under the impression that the reception ended two hours ago. We were free to do as we wished for 1 hour, then showed up at the bachelor party and waited for one hour. Is my timing off?)


----------



## unleashed (Nov 2, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

OOC: Yep, the gap between the reception and bachelor party was 4 hours, and then we were at the bachelor party for almost 1 hour. Onto something else... Tiberius upset with Vasha, Bront?

“Actually, if your assessment of your time with Helena is correct Vasha, the dinner could have taken place over the last three hours, as we found Ammon around five hours after the reception, and Tyrus says they heard the news of Ammon’s death during the dinner.”

Tiberius pauses for a moment, before adding, “I’m not saying we shouldn’t be concerned about the entire period between the reception and Ammon’s estimated time of death, but we should try to narrow that time down, and I think the best way to do that would be to speak with the servants... before speaking with any other members of the wedding party. After all, some of them may have seen him over that period, thus giving us a better idea of when exactly he was killed... personally I’m thinking Ammon’s absence might have been noticed, had he been killed too long before the bachelor party.”


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 2, 2006)

(ooc: wow Mythweaver must've been reading for quite some time. me upset? no not at all.)

"By my guess he was killed about an hour or two before we had found him. But yes that sounds like an acceptable path to pursue. None of the guests we have spoken to yet have tight alibis and speaking to more may not lead to anything beyond more speculation at this point." agrees Mythweaver.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 2, 2006)

OOC: The question about Vasha was directed at Bront... I'll go clear that up.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 2, 2006)

ooc: sorry just late and confuseld


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2006)

OOC: It looked that way, and she is fairly sure that your wife doesn't like her for some reason, so that's just her interpretation.  No big deal 

"Yes, getting a more accurate timeline would be good, and as I said, they are suspisions, but I realy can't think of anyone else with motives to do such a thing."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 3, 2006)

OOC: He was more confused than upset, when his counterpoint to Vasha’s assumptions for clearing her suspects by speaking with the servants was seemingly dismissed out of hand... though I suppose it might have come across that way.   Yeah, there is that wife thing too, but that’s an entirely separate issue.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 3, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Well, there could be any number of outside agencies who actually wanted to harm Ammon himself, his family, or their business, but since Atreus has refused to speak with us about anything that might pertain to that avenue of investigation, we just don’t know,” Tiberius offers. “Really, I don’t even know why we’ve been asked to investigate Ammon’s death, as apart from knowing Ammon himself, we’re pretty much in the dark about everything else...”


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 3, 2006)

"I would think it is because we are outsiders. We have no stake in the politics and only wished for Ammon's best interests. We are all his friends that he had invited here, but we are not known to the families and guests.  While it might explain Atreus' trust in our investigation, I don't know that it helps us. Being outsiders we need to gain an understanding of the political climate before we can understand the motives our murderer had. Perhaps though we can put that apparent distance to good use in some way, but we still need to interview people and get more information." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 3, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“That’s exactly what doesn’t make sense though, as Atreus doesn’t know any of us well enough, I would think, to know if we have any ulterior motives. In fact, any one of us could have deliberately sought out contact with Ammon, knowing exactly who he was, to find our way into this particular gathering to influence their politics, trade deals, or something else... only killing Ammon when he threatened to reveal that secret. Not that I believe that to be the case, for even a second, but to my mind we actually seem the least appropriate choice... though I suppose that’s my heritage talking, as something like this wouldn’t be left to outsiders in the Empire... especially outsiders who aren’t known to have any expertise in investigation, and who can’t even exclude themselves from suspicion,” Tiberius replies, a thoughtful look in his eyes, before he appears to make a decision.

“Well, we have the duty now, no matter how inappropriate it seems to me. So perhaps the guard captain or whoever was in charge of security here, can furnish us with a list of everyone who should be on this asteroid... both guests and staff... so we can make sure there are no _uninvited visitors_ which could have killed our friend, and so we can be thorough in our interviews.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2006)

(OOC: Any consensus?)


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2006)

"Perhaps he's hoping we dont' find the killer..." Vasha suposed alloud.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 9, 2006)

"Okay lets see the guard captain. I hope he has a list of servants too." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2006)

*The group, having decided at last, heads to see the captain, who is able to get into the registry and produce a long list of all the servants.  He adds to that the friar and chaplain here to bless the wedding, plus the Tyndarea family's personal servants, of whom he has no registry, to complete the list.*


----------



## unleashed (Nov 9, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Hmm, that’s quite a long list, though I suppose it’s to be expected at such a gathering. So the kitchen staff first, to see if we can find out how long the family dinner ran, and who was serving it?” Tiberius asks as they peruse the list.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 9, 2006)

"Sounds like a solid plan to me." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2006)

*Tiberius, Mythweaver, and their allies head to the kitchens and search out the head cook, a rotund man named Pierre Delaras.*

"Zee deenair?  Eet lasted for--uhh--two howaires, no?" Pierre turns to another chef, speaking in the thickest eastern Rowaini accent anyone in the room has ever heard.

"Yes, chef Pierre," a small Rowaini woman pipes up, "Though Milady Helena was in her quarters for much of the time and only came to some of it.  Prior engagement I think.  His Majesty King Tyrus and Milords Plydek and Kastor were all there, and Her Majesty Queen Leda."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 10, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Raising his eyebrows at the head chef’s accent, Tiberius asks, “When did the dinner take place? And I noticed you didn’t mention Lady Lynestra... wasn’t she present?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2006)

"Yes, she was there.  But she's always around, so it wasn't as nerve-wracking as the others.  Who knows what foreign royalty will think about food."

"Zey are Rowaini, Chantalle, so of course zey lahk ahr food, yes?"

"Yes, chef Pierre, but we didn't know for sure ahead of time.  You were nervous too.  Anyway, the dinner was about three hours and it started just about a half-hour or so after the reception."

"Yes, zee true gourmet eat dinair in zee early evuhning, not at all lahk zee westairn Rowaini who wait unteel almost meednaht to eat.  Eez barbareec, no?  Inconceevabluh."


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2006)

"Helena, she arived late?  Or left early? Or both?" Vasha asks.

Vasha attempst to line up her timeline with Helena with the one the servant comes up with.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2006)

"She arrived late.  She may have also left early, I don't know."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“So was the Tyndaria family dinner two or three hours long, perhaps even somewhere in between, as I’ve heard both times mentioned so far and accuracy is essential? Either way it ended before the batchelor party was due to start, unless I have my times mixed up,” Tiberius remarks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2006)

"It depends.  Two if you only count the time during which the courses of the meal were being served.  Threeish if you count the extra time mingling before and after."


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2006)

OOC: I still haven't gotten a difinitive answer about how long Vasha was with Helena, which was the part about reconciling the timeline


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2006)

(OOC: About an hour, maybe ninety minutes)


----------



## unleashed (Nov 12, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Okay, thank you, that gives us a clearer picture of events. Did you serve anyone else during the period between the reception ending and the bachelor party starting?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2006)

"I was just assigned to that dinner," Chantalle says.

"Zair vaz a raycepsheeun planned for zee poleeteecal guests veeth Lord Atreoos, baht laytair," Pierre adds.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 12, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“I see... were there any other staff assigned to the dinner, if you can recall?” he asks Chantalle.

After he puzzles out just what Pierre said, Tiberius remarks, “Yes, I understand the other guests weren’t allowed to land... hmm, did any of your staff see Ammon today or prepare any food for him?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2006)

"Well Elise and...hmm...Caterina were also serving," Chantalle thinks about it.

"Lord Ammon sed, uh, zat-ee vood eet an early breakfast and then wait for  zee party, so we med eet for heem last night, uh, and zat eez eet for toodeh."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 12, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Ah, do you know where are Elise and Caterina are now, as we’d like to interview them too? How did you spend your time after the dinner was finished... helping with last minute preparations for this and that I’d guess, with such a large event to prepare for, but I’d like to be sure?” Tiberius asks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2006)

"I don't know--probably those two are working on the meal still--we weren't told for sure that the guests are going to be sent home without congregating at all, so we're making some frantic thematic changes to convert it to a funeral wake."

"Yes, wee ahr very beezee.  Pleez, wee know natheeng, can you leave ahs to ahr tahsk?  Weeth all these deestrahcsheeuns, eet weel bee ampahseebluh to feeneesh!"


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Well, they won’t be landing as far as I know, unless we can find the culprit or culprits responsible for Ammon’s death... though I’m not privy to any plans Atreus has in motion, so I may be wrong. We’ll go and quickly ask the other two if they can confirm your version of events for the dinner Chantalle, and then we’ll be out of your way unless we have need of further information I think,” Tiberius says, looking at Mythweaver for confirmation, before saying, “So if you can show us quickly which two are Elise and Caterina, if they’re still here...”

*If they’re shown to the other two women, he trys to confirm Chantalle’s telling of events and times, and also asks if they noticed whether anyone left early or arrived late.*

OOC: Trying to move things along a bit.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2006)

*If just asked to give their stories without prompting with what Chantalle said, Elise and Caterina's stories are slightly different from Chantalle's varying in minor details and the amount of time they thought various portions of the dinner took.*


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2006)

OOC: That’s what I was going for.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2006)

(OOC: Okay, good )


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 17, 2006)

(ooc: sorry, I've been lacking in posting lately, RL got hectic.  As we've seen previously, I'm having fun leading things with Mythweaver and I find it an interesting play where Tiberius deffers to him, but if I am bogging things down, Mythweaver will always go along with Tiberius' suggestions.)

Mythweaver thanks both chefs as well as the two serving girls, adding time lines up in his head.  After they have spoken and are alone again to ruminate, Mythweaver says to Tiberius and Vasha, "With dinner being three hours long and our supposed time line on the murder having occurred within the last two hours that would seem to grant an alibi to all who attended. Or at least those we can confirm remained at the dinner for the whole time."

(ooc: that have the time lines and facts down about right?)


----------



## unleashed (Nov 17, 2006)

OOC: Ah, no. The dinner started a half hour after the reception, and ran for three hours, which means it finished a half hour before the bachelor party. Time between the reception and bachelor party was 4 hours.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 18, 2006)

ooc: doh okay. hmm so that didnt really help eliminate too many people.  do we know what other staff were on hand or who to talk to next?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2006)

(OOC: Even if your timing was right, it still wouldn't eliminate anyone unless you made the assumption that they didn't do it quickly on the way from place to place, or earlier.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 18, 2006)

(ooc: I'm lost again then. Having spoken to people we have no concrete timelines from anyone but the servants so far right?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2006)

(OOC: You have decently concrete (though obviously not 100% verified) timelines, but the problem is that even 'I was at the whole dinner' if true could still leave the possibility that the person left for the lavatory, which might have been enough time for the murder)


----------



## unleashed (Nov 19, 2006)

OOC: That's where how far X is from Y comes in to the equation, so we can determine how long it would have taken Z to get there and back.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 21, 2006)

(ooc ah I getcha. shall we check that out next then? Its a good one to get out of the way)


----------



## unleashed (Nov 28, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Well, let’s go see how long it would take to get from Ammon’s quarters to the location of the dinner then,” Tiberius says, quickly checking with Chantalle to make sure of the exact location, before they head off.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 28, 2006)

*Tiberius determines that from the base of Ammon's window to the place where the dinner was being held is an easy five minutes at a comfortable walk, faster at a brisk pace, and probably faster yet using magic.*


----------



## unleashed (Nov 29, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Once they’ve worked out the distances and times involved, Tiberius sighs and shakes his head.*

“Well, we can’t eliminate anyone from suspicion with that evidence, especially considering where the dinner was held, as quick jaunt to Ammon’s quarters and back during dinner probably wouldn’t even have caused comment... damn, I’d hoped we could cross a few people off our list at least, but it seems it won’t be quite as easy as that.”


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 30, 2006)

"That didn't help. Was there anyone that was not at the dinner? Perhaps we should start with our questioning again. I'm not suggesting we rule out those at the dinner, merely to move in a slightly different direction for the moment." replies the Mythweaver.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 1, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Well, if we’re going concentrate on those who weren’t at the dinner for the moment, I believe that would leave us with Lord Atreus, Lady Aerope, Orin, Amber, Ammon's uncle Thyestes who wasn't at the reception, Thyestes’ Larakese girlfriend, plus any servants we haven’t spoken to. Now there’s an outsider no one has taken into account... perhaps the Larakese have something to gain by Ammon’s death, though I have no idea what it might be,” Tiberius postulates, after rattling off the remaining people of importance.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 1, 2006)

"Should we start with one of them then?  Perhaps Orin? I am not sure what he will have to add, but perhaps we can start elminating suspects if nothing else." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 2, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Yes, we might as well start interviewing the others, and Orin seems as good a choice as any to start with, considering apart from the servants, all those that remain are Ammon’s family. Well except the Larakese girlfriend of his uncle of course, though we have no idea how close Ammon and his uncle were... so perhaps Orin can enlighten us about that too, before we get to interviewing them,” Tiberius offers, as they head off to look for Orin.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2006)

*Tiberius looks around a bit and eventually finds Orin lounging around at a table for two by himself, drinking a beer with another full glass set up on the far side where nobody is sitting.*


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Guessing that seat is in honour of Ammon, Tiberius moves over to the table and remains standing as he asks, “So how are you holding up Orin?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2006)

*Orin smirks.*

"I'm fine.  A real man doesn't shed tears over spilled milk.  Of course, Ammon was always such a pussy that this was sure to happen to him some day.  I just hope he didn't let all his girly emotions get the best of him and kill himself.  If this was a suicide, then we won't be able to hunt down the bastard who did it and make them suffer."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Good, you’ll be fine to answer a few questions then,” Tiberius says, his military manner taking over. “So, do you know of anyone that might have threatened your family or Ammon himself? Was there anyone you know of that wasn’t in favour of the wedding? When did you last see Ammon, as we’re trying to get an idea of his movements today?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2006)

"Like lions or wolves, the hunters always look to strike the weakest of the herd.  Any of our rivals could have sent out a hunt for Ammon.  It is my duty to find and destroy whoever did it.  I must take over for Ammon and show what a true man would do as heir to the Atreides line!  And that starts with making sure we don't let this stop the wedding.  The political ties are crucial for us, and besides, Lynestra's a real hottie.  She'd look good massaging my feet and doing my laundry."

"Ammon?  Last night at dinner, for sure.  I remember telling him he need to be a man and ravish her on the wedding night or his marriage would soon turn sour."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“I see... well that doesn’t really help to narrow anything down, but it seems that’s what we have to work with. Hmm, how did you spend your time, between the reception and the bachelor party, Orin?”


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 11, 2006)

Mythweaver stands slightly back from Tiberius. With Orin's open agressive nature, he feels that Tiberius might be the better one to question Orin, if only because the man might be more open with the Praetor.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2006)

"What's this, you think I'm the killer?" Orin scoffs, "Bah, that's rubbish!  It's none of your business, but if you must know, I was doing a serving girl--you can check: she has the bruises to prove it."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“No need to get surly, Orin, as I didn’t say that. We need to ask these questions of everyone, so we can hopefully eliminate people from our investigation, as we’re not nearly as well informed on local matters as everyone else here likely is... after all, for most of us, it’s the first time we’ve met anyone here apart from Ammon. So please be patient, as we’ve got a lot of catching up to do,” Tiberius offers, hoping to mollify Orin. “So, what suspicions do you have, if any?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2006)

"Well duh!  He was killed by someone who wanted to hurt the Atreides family.  Probably some upstart who wants to take over some of our mercantile concerns and make a fortune, or even a political rival who wants to swoop in after and court the favour of the Tyndaria family by taking the plainer sister off their hands--that's why we can't let them win and we have to go through with the wedding.  Besides, I wouldn't want the younger one anyway.  I'm a man--I should always be the master, always in control.  The hunter, not the hunted."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 13, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Well, there’s nothing there beyond what we’ve already thought of ourselves... hmm, I’d really hoped you might have something more specific in mind, though I guess I shouldn’t have expected more,” Tiberius remarks, looking to Mythweaver. “Anything else you’d like to ask?”


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 13, 2006)

"Just the name of the servant if you know it, we'll want to use your statements to corroborate what ever she comes up with." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 14, 2006)

"Of course I know.  Her name is Iradin, but if you're looking for her, you'll want to look for 'Kat', I suspect.  Now move along--I'm disgusted by your presumptions."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Of course, Orin, we’re more than happy to leave you to your thoughts,” Tiberius remarks politely, irritated with Orin’s manner and disgusted by his admitted actions, though not showing any hint of his distaste. “And I’ll be sure to report to your father just how _obliging_ and _courteous_ you’ve been to the people _he_ put in charge of the investigation of your brother's death... as soon as the opportunity arises.”


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Mythweaver leaves without a goodbye or a thank you.  Having departed Mythweaver looks to Tiberius, "Well we might have one person to cross off if we can corroborate his story. Hmm who next?"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Tiberius follows Mythweaver from the room, finally letting his mask drop with a relieved sigh once he’s away from Orin.*

“Perhaps, though the girl may be too frightened to speak with us candidly. Who next? Hmm, well I’m thinking Ammon’s uncle Thyestes and his girlfriend, as they’re the only people on the asteroid, apart from staff, that at least one of us hasn’t had a chance to meet and get a feel for.”


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 14, 2006)

"Okay, sounds like a plan." replies Mythweaver as the set out to find Thyestes.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 14, 2006)

*Looking for Thyestes and asking around, they run across the butler.*

"Good evening sirs and lady.  Lord Thyestes is not available at the moment, but if you like, I can set you up to meet him tomorrow morning at your earliest convenience."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Well, I suppose that will have to do,” Tiberius replies, a hint of frustration in his voice. “Hmm, what hour is it now, if you know?”


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 15, 2006)

Once we know what hour it is and Mythweaver and Tiberius have had a chance to move off, "Does that sound a bit odd to you? Every other guest has been available to one extent or another even those closer to Ammon."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2006)

"It would be about halfway from First Dark to Midnight now, sir," the butler offers.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 15, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“That late... okay, thank you,” Tiberius says, before moving away with the group. “Well, I suppose he might be abed for the evening by now, so no not all that strange. We should probably seek our own beds soon too, considering the hour.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2006)

*Claudia yawns.*

"I agree," she leans her head gently against Tiberius's shoulder, "Getting to bed now may be best.  We can talk to this Thyestes in the morning, and then who do we have left?"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Hmm, well after Thyestes and his companion, I think we have yet to question Lord Atreus, Lady Aerope, Amber, Lynestra, Helena, Kastor, and Plydek, my dear... plus all the staff of course,” Tiberius answers, turning to kiss the top of Claudia's head as she rests against his shoulder.


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2006)

"I spoke with Helena earlier, and I think with her... gifts... it's unlikely she could have made it here unnoticed," Vasha says.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Yes, I couldn’t remember if you’d spoken to Helena or not, Vasha, though Mythweaver might wish to ask her more questions, as he wasn’t present when you spoke with her. And while I agree it’s unlikely she could have made it to Ammon’s suite unnoticed, by normal means at least, there is the fact we found Ammon naked and apparently dispatched without a struggle. That, I’m sorry to say, is something her _gifts_ might easily accomplish,” Tiberius replies, colouring a little as he recalls how easily he capitulated to her gifts himself.

Shaking off the unease that memory provokes, he quickly adds, “Well, if that’s it for the evening, I think we’ll return to our room.” If no one suggests anything else they need to discuss right now, Tiberius and Claudia say goodnight and head for their room.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2006)

(OOC: unleashed--If you want, we can RP Tiberius and Claudia somewhere else and skip to the morning or just skip to the morning without.  The same goes for anyone else who wants to do some light roleplaying that isn't directly related to the mystery (just so we don't slow down the rest of the group ))


----------



## unleashed (Dec 17, 2006)

OOC: Well, let's start a side thread for Claudia and Tiberius then.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2006)

(OOC: Okey dokey)


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 19, 2006)

Mythweaver retires himself to review the facts collected so far.


Ammon was killed in his bed while naked.
His doors were tampered, potentially from the inside.
Not a single suspect can be eliminated yet as no alibis have been confirmed.

Not a very good start to this investigation...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2006)

(OOC: That seems about right.  You can push on to the next day too if you like)


----------



## unleashed (Dec 20, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Meeting up with the others for breakfast the next morning, Tiberius asks, “So has anyone had an epiphany overnight, regarding our investigation, or are we left with the facts we’ve gathered so far... which don’t really lead us anywhere specific yet?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 20, 2006)

"We were going to meet with Thyestes, right?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 20, 2006)

"No epiphanies for me yet, I'm afraid." replies Mythweaver. Nodding to Claudia, "Yes I do believe that we were."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 20, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Yes, that was the plan,” Tiberius confirms, “So we’d best get about it as soon as we’re done here... no point wasting time.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 20, 2006)

*Heading back to look for the butler, they eventually find a staff member who takes them to the butler who takes them to see Thyestes.  He's sitting in a field under the rising sun by a small river with a Larakese woman nestled in his arms.  They both appear to be folding little paper lilies and drifting them out onto the river.*


----------



## unleashed (Dec 20, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*As they approach the couple, Tiberius leans in and whispers in Claudia’s ear.*

[SBLOCK=Claudia]“Oh, how I wish we could be sitting like that right now, relaxing in such a pleasant setting.”[/SBLOCK]“Sorry to interrupt you both, but we need to ask you some questions about events yesterday,” Tiberius says politely, as they reach the pair, before turning to Mythweaver and asking, “Did you wish to question them separately or will together be alright, Mythweaver?”


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 20, 2006)

"Together will be fine for now really. I too apologize for the interruption, we have been put in charge of the investigation and would like to figure out where everyone was during the events yesterday." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 20, 2006)

"I see, so you're those visitors," Thyestes replies quietly, turning around slightly to look at them, "Would you care to join us?  Kurai and I are folding paper lilies with short poems on them to set adrift on the river for Ammon.  It is said in Lara Kai that when a noble figure dies, this tribute will help ensure they rest peacefully in the afterlife, as the poems drift into the Celestial Court and swirl around the spirit as evidence of its greatness in life.  Ammon had a poet's soul, so I'm sure he would appreciate it."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 21, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Yes, I’m sure he would,” Tiberius agrees, “and I think we can spare a few minutes to join you in your tribute to Ammon.”

*Tiberius sits and watches them fold a few more, before trying one himself and setting it on the river.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 21, 2006)

*Tiberius finds it difficult to see what Thyestes is doing exactly and utterly impossible to figure it out from Kurai, whose hands move in a blur that ends with a perfect folded lily in what seems like a single smooth motion.  When she notices his watching, she slows down and makes each fold very slowly, and he's able to memorise the order, at least, though when he goes to do it himself, the folded lily isn't great.  Still, not bad for a first try.*


----------



## unleashed (Dec 21, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Tiberius notices Kurai’s extremely fast hands, and files that bit of information away for later discussion, before she slows down to show him how to make the lily. After making his first lily, Tiberius looks around for Claudia and gestures for her to come sit with him, as he begins to slowly make another.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 21, 2006)

Mythweaver joins Tiberius and Thyestes and his wife folding cranes as well. The Byblan's hands proove only slightly more deft than Tiberius'; he is still quite slow. "I am wondering, my lord, what you have heard regarding the events of yesterday?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 21, 2006)

*Claudia comes to join Tiberius, and soon all five are folding paper lilies.*

"I have heard but little.  I awakened this morning to the news of my nephew's tragic death.  I heard it looks like a suicide but they aren't sure, so they have an investigation in the works--that would be you folks, I presume."


----------



## Bront (Dec 21, 2006)

In the morning, Vasha will go to visit Lynestra.

OOC: RA, check out a few of the LEB proposals please.  In particular, the 2 I have


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 21, 2006)

(OOC: Lynestra instead of Thyestes with the others?  Want to split to another thread or just use SBLOCKs?)


----------



## unleashed (Dec 21, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Claudia comes to join Tiberius, and soon all five are folding paper lilies.*
> 
> "I have heard but little.  I awakened this morning to the news of my nephew's tragic death.  I heard it looks like a suicide but they aren't sure, so they have an investigation in the works--that would be you folks, I presume."



“Yes, that’s us... though I’d much prefer it wasn’t,” Tiberius sighs, as he finishes folding another lily and places it on the water. “I’m still a little concerned that Atreus felt we’d do a better job than his own people, though it’s probably just a political contrivance, so he can say there was no bias in the investigation.”


----------



## Bront (Dec 21, 2006)

OOC: Either is fine, whichever you prefer.  this thread is probably easier.  you have e-mail btw.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 21, 2006)

"I think you've struck upon the keystone.  Brother always was quick on his feet when it came to improvising to fit the political necessity," Thyestes offers.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 21, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Vasha]*Vasha heads off to try to go see Lynestra, but the servant at the door informs her that Lady Lynestra is still in mourning, stricken in her grief.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 21, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I think you've struck upon the keystone.  Brother always was quick on his feet when it came to improvising to fit the political necessity," Thyestes offers.



“Yes, I should have seen that earlier after our conversation at the reception, but I was too wounded by Ammon’s death last night to think clearly, I guess,” Tiberius replies, smiling at Claudia and mouthing thank you, before looking up at Thyesyes and Kurai. “So, did either of you see Ammon yesterday?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 21, 2006)

"Yesterday?  No, can't say I did.  And Kurai and I were together the whole day, so she didn't see him either," Thyestes adjusts his thin-framed spectacles, "And that also means that if you're looking to cross people off and you have a timeframe, we both have an alibi because each of us can vouch for the other."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 22, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“It seems few saw Ammon yesterday, which I find rather strange... though I don’t know the wedding customs here at all well,” Tiberius remarks, as he folds another lily, “As for an alibi, while I’d prefer an independent source beyond the two of you, I understand your position, as my wife and I can only explain our time away from other guests in the same way. I hope you’ll understand when I say though that’s not a very good alibi, as with couples one will often lie for the other without compunction... but we will take it at face value, nonetheless.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2006)

"I understand.  I'm sure there are servants who saw us together as well, of course."


----------



## Bront (Dec 22, 2006)

[sblock=Vasha] "Please, let me see her, or at least let her know I am here.  Someone must talk with her today, and I think she'd rather it be me than anyone else."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Vasha]*The servant agrees to let Lynestra know, and a short while later, Vasha is called into Lynestra's chambers.  Vasha finds the bereaved bride-to-be bleary-eyed, as if from sleep-deprivation, a great deal of crying, or both.*

"Oh, Vasha!" she laments, "Is he really gone?  I still can't believe it..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 22, 2006)

Mythweaver nods as he listens to Thyestes' reply. "Your alibi is so far the strongest we have, unfortunately. But yes as Tiberius has said, we understand that time as a couple away from the distractions of the preparations yesterday is definitely warranted.  I am curious if Ammon's absence from all events with family or friends is a common occurance at such weddings? Or is that something more in his nature rather than custom."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2006)

"It's a little bit of both.  First, it is custom for the groom not to see the bride or the rest of the bride's family on the day before the wedding and vice versa with the bride and the groom's family.  Second, well, it isn't a secret that Ammon didn't exactly adore the rest of the family.  Come to think, neither do I, really.  It isn't surprising that given the choice to talk with Orin or no one, he would find some quiet place to sit alone and write poetry or something."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 23, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Yes, after speaking with Orin last evening, I can certainly understand that... he has some rather distasteful ideas about women, to say the least,” Tiberius replies. “So, how long ago did you and Kurai meet, Thyestes, and where if I may ask?”

*Tiberius waits for an answer to his question, before he speaks to Kurai in Larakese.*

[SBLOCK=Kurai]“Pardon me Kurai-san, I could not help but notice how perfectly and quickly you fold the paper lilies. Did it take long to reach such a level of mastery?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 23, 2006)

[sblock=Vasha]Vasha walks over and hugs Lynestra, tears welling in her eyes as well.  "I'm so sorry, this is just so wrong.  This was supposed to be a happy time for you both."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 24, 2006)

"Just this past year," Thyestes replies, "I was on Xarata and I met Kurai.  The two of us fell deeply in love."

[SBLOCK=Larakese]"You speak the Imperial Tongue?  I am impressed, tantei-san.  For many, the art is difficult to learn.  I have been doing it since I was a little girl, so it is easier for me, and as well, my hands are deft and slender as one who works at needlecraft and paper-folding while yours are big and strong, made for war."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Vasha]"Oh Vasha!  How could this have happened?  Have they figured it out?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 24, 2006)

[sblock=Vasha]"Not yet, but I'm helping to investigate.  I won't let whoever did it get away with it."

"You wouldn't know anyone who'd want to harm him, would you?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Vasha]"No, he was a gentle soul...I don't know anyone who would want to hurt him..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 27, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Kurai, Larakese]“Indeed, Kurai-san, though I hope you’ll pardon my grammar, as I don’t find much chance to practice your language amongst my own people,” Tiberius replies looking down at his own hands, as he folds another flower. “Hmm, yes, I suppose your hands are more suited to paper-folding and other delicate tasks than mine. So how did you meet Thyestes-san, if I might ask?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 27, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Larakese]"We met this past year on my home planet.  He saved me from certain death, and we fell in love, so I returned here with him."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 28, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Kurai, Larakese]“Certain death?” Tiberius inquires, his interest whetted.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 28, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Larakese]"A small band of rogue priests and monks, their wills swayed, perhaps by Taint or the Shadow Clan, decided to end my life.  I was saved from their attack by my love's intervention.  He is skilled in the way of the sword, and the evil ones were not strong, only many, and brave enough when their only opponent was a helpless girl.  They dispersed at a show of force, and we escaped together before they could call more powerful allies."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 28, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Kurai, Larakese]“Ah, well that was certainly gallant of him, and it’s something I would expect having been friends with his nephew, as they both seem to be very different from the rest of the family. You are both most fortunate to have found each other.”[/SBLOCK]*Tiberius smiles, looking up from another finished flower.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 28, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Larakese]"Yes, the rest of his family is a bit...unusual, but as I often tell him, honouring one's family is a virtue.  How would his late parents feel if he does not treat his brother well?  Their spirits would be watching in disapproval...a parent's wishes are very important.  If not for my Thyestes, surely I would have honoured my own father's, and I know I bring him and my family much dishonour in not doing so.  Still, it may be selfish, but I do not want to lose him.  The dual paths of love and honour are treacherous to walk, for they are both roads paved with daggers."

"I hope that you never find need to balance between them, tantei-san, and I wish you well in your investigation."[/SBLOCK]

*Kurai bows.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 28, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Kurai, Larakese]“Thank you Kurai-san. If either of you happen to recall seeing something unusual yesterday, or at any time since you arrival, please feel free to seek us out at any time, as it may be of help to our investigation.”[/SBLOCK]*Tiberius returns Kurai’s bow, before looking to Claudia to see how she’s doing.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 28, 2006)

*Claudia has managed a few rather feeble and a few mediocre lilies, though they are generally better than Tiberius's and are improving faster than Tiberius's--apparently even an unusual medium can't keep a good artist down for long.*

[SBLOCK=Larakese]"I shall be sure to do so, tantei-san," Kurai agrees.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 28, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Vasha]"And I know this is going to sound painful, but I have to ask it.  Where were you once you left your celebration to when Ammon's started?  And can someone vouch for it?"

"I know such a question sounds bad, but it needs to be asked.  Once we can eliminate the inocent, we can find out who's behind this dispicable attack."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 28, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Vasha]*Lynestra looks surprised and saddened that Vasha would even ask such a thing.*

"After I met all of you at the reception, I was trying on my wedding dress and having a portrait drawn--you can ask the ladies-in-waiting who helped me dress and the artist who was painting it.  Also, after that, I was at dinner with my family, and they can all vouch for that.  I'm hurt, Vasha--you don't...you can't think it was...it was me, do you?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 29, 2006)

[sblock=Vasha]"No, of course not.  That's why I came alone and asked.  Now the rest of us invistigating can find the real killer, and not go after any false leads," Vasha says.  "Now, you won't be bothered by anyone else, at least for a while.  You can mourn in peace."

Vasha gives Lynestra a hug.  "Death isn't something most nymphs understand, but I've seen far too much of it in my young life.  But we can honor the memory of those we love by remembering them, cherishing what they taught us, and holding their ideals that we share close.  The pain may never go away, but it will ease over time."[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 29, 2006)

Mythweaver remains seated and continues to try his hand at folding the origami.  He does not understand the Larakese but hopes that Tiberius is finding more information.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 2, 2007)

(OOC: Poke for the main group while also replying to Vasha)

[SBLOCK=Vasha]"Yes...I will never let those memories be forgotten, Vasha.  As long as I am alive, the memory will be cherished forever!  But do you think that will be enough?" Lynestra manages to speak mostly-normally, though there's a choked sob or two in there.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 2, 2007)

ooc: i got nothing...


----------



## unleashed (Jan 3, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

OOC: Sorry, was giving Mythweaver a chance to question while Tiberius was otherwise occupied.

Turning back to Thyestes, Tiberius asks, “So, have you had a chance to meet any of the other guests since your arrival?”


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 3, 2007)

ooc: oops sorry I didnt take the hint.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 3, 2007)

"Since _my_ arrival?  I guess you mean since their arrival?  They just got in recently, but I saw some of them in passing.  I'm afraid that--what was his name, Plydek?--gives me the creeps, however.  He's...he just seems wrong, like he's not even humanoid or something."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 3, 2007)

ooc: I need help with this adventure, please see OOC thread.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 4, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> ooc: oops sorry I didnt take the hint.



OOC: No problem, I run out of questions too sometimes or just lose my way. 

“Oh, I assumed you’d just come for the wedding too, my mistake. Hmm, yes Plydek, he’s a strange one alright. I had a chance to talk with him at the reception, though I didn’t notice the sense of wrongness you mention. Perhaps that’s because I’m an outlander though, as I find all Rowaini a little unusual. Then I find everyone except my people a little unusual,” Tiberius shrugs, a brief smile coming to his lips.

“So, anything else you’ve noticed that’s out of the ordinary?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 4, 2007)

"Well, I guess the stuff with Lynestra's sister is obvious, so I won't bother mentioning that to you.  Otherwise, not really."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 4, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“No, no need to mention that...” Tiberius remarks quickly. “Well, while I’d like nothing better than to stay and continue folding lilies, even if I’m not very good at it, I guess we’d better continue our investigation. Thank you both for your time, and your assistance,” he replies, standing and offering a hand to help Claudia up.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 4, 2007)

*Thyestes nods in return, and Kurai makes a little mini-bow from her seated position.*

"Good luck, then."

[SBLOCK=Larakese]"May fortune smile on your investigation, tantei-san."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jan 4, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Vasha]"Up untill I met Ammon on Arris, that was all I had of daddy to remember him by, and that held me togeather when it seemed like my world was coming appart."  Vasha pauses for a moment, "But when you truely love someone, death is not a true ending.  They are always with us, and a part of us always."

"But eventualy, we need to move on with life as well.  How does it honor the memory of the dead by ceasing to live ourselves and obsessing over the dead?  Eventualy, you can and will learn to let go of the pain and move on.  I believe you can, and I know it's what Ammon would have wanted." [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 4, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Vasha]"Maybe you're right, Vasha.  I'll have to live my life for two, and live it perfectly.  I'm all that's left of both of us...Ammon and Lynestra, a love that will challenge the stars, but it only lives inside of me now.  But what will happen to me next, now that the wedding is no more?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jan 4, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Vasha]"I don't know, though your father might continue to ask that you are married before Helena, but I do not know much of the customs of marrage outside of what I learned from my parents, let alone any Rowani ones.  Still, best not to concern yourself with such things now, for you will have plenty of time later.  Right now, it is time to morn the loss of Ammon, and gather the strength to continue on in his memory." 

"I don't know what to do myself.  I had such high hopes of what would happen once I spoke with Ammon, that perhaps he could help me with Daddy, that I'm almost at a loss of direction myself.  I know that I must do what I can to find out who would do such a thing to Ammon."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 4, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Vasha]"I...Well if...if there's something you need help with, with your father, that Ammon would have helped...If you need my help, I will give you any help I can.  At least Ammon is in a better place now."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jan 4, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Vasha]Vasha gives Lynestra a hug, "Thank you Sister, but I won't burden you with that now.  Perhaps later we can talk, but you have your burden to bear now, I would not add more to it."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 4, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Vasha]"Okay then...good luck, Vasha," Lynestra offers.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 5, 2007)

Mythweaver stands as well, offering a bow to Thyestes. He joins Tiberius and Claudia as they move away from the couple.  "I had not spoken with Plydek at the reception earlier. Is he really as odd as they make him out to be?"


----------



## unleashed (Jan 5, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Well, he definitely has a unique perspective on his life, as he tries to balance his different interests and passions and pursue them all in moderation. Not something I understand, but he seems to feel it best, as he expects to be doing them for a long time... much longer than a normal Rowaini by the sound of things. You see, he’s also blessed by the angels, like Helena, if not in such an obvious way. I believe his is a gift for healing,” Tiberius replies, frowning as he adds, “I wonder if his gift has a darker side too...”

Shaking off the darker thought, Tiberius says, “Hmm, so where to next?”


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 5, 2007)

"I don't know, though he doesn't sound all that bad. We could always speak with him next?" proposes Mythweaver.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 5, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Yes, well perhaps Thyestes has a talent for seeing the inner man... or he just didn’t appreciate Plydek’s level of restraint... I don’t know. Plydek sounds as good as anyone to question next, though,” Tiberius replies, heading back towards where the Tyndarea family is quartered.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 5, 2007)

*On the way to the Tyndarea quarters, a guard hurries over to them.*

"Uh, sirs.  There's apparently another clue, but in the furor over Lord Ammon's death, none of the servants who found out about it bothered to, y'know, report it until late last night, or at least nobody listened if they did."

"I have no idea if this will actually help, but a random stablehand is also dead, clutching a sword through his chest that appears to be the cause of death."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 5, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Well, we’d best take a look then... lead the way.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 5, 2007)

*The guard leads them to the stables.  Inside, in a secluded stall with no horse, positioned so it wouldn't be seen unless someone entered, is the corpse of a young Rowaini man, perhaps 18, who seems to have run himself through with a sword.*


----------



## Bront (Jan 5, 2007)

[sblock=Vasha]Vasha smiles, "Thank you, and if you need anything, don't hesitate to call me, ok?"

Vasha will head back to find the others.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 5, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Vasha]*Lynestra nods softly.*

(OOC: We could say they meet Vasha on the way to question Plydek?)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jan 5, 2007)

OOC: Sounds good


----------



## unleashed (Jan 5, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *The guard leads them to the stables.  Inside, in a secluded stall with no horse, positioned so it wouldn't be seen unless someone entered, is the corpse of a young Rowaini man, perhaps 18, who seems to have run himself through with a sword.*



“Well, that’s certainly noteworthy, considering the young man seems to have run himself through. I wonder what his reason was, assuming all is as it seems.” Turning to the guard, Tiberius asks, “I don’t suppose you know who he was, do you?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 5, 2007)

"Well, he's a stablehand, but I guess you know that already.  His name was Aesthus, but that probably is equally unhelpful.  I'm sorry--were you looking for something else?"


----------



## unleashed (Jan 5, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“No, that’s fine. I just wanted to know if anyone recognised him, so I could note him on our list of staff.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 5, 2007)

"Ah, yes.  He was most definitely in the employ of the Atreides."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 5, 2007)

"Are any of the horses missing as well?" asks Mythweaver, noting that Ammon also looked like he might have dont it himself as well.

ooc: replace horses with whatever is stabled around him if it is different.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 9, 2007)

"No, none of the horses is missing," the guard replies.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 10, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“So you say Aesthus was found some time last night. Do you know if that was before or after Ammon’s death was discovered?” Tiberius asks, moving closer to the body, as he looks for signs of whether the young man actually died where he was found, such as blood.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 10, 2007)

"I don't know--timing is never perfect, I'm afraid.  I know it was only reported later on because of the hubbub of Ammon's death, so I would assume it was found after.  Maybe not though."

*As far as Tiberius can tell, the young man definitely died right where he was found.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 10, 2007)

Mythweaver will set about to examining the scene as he did in Ammon's room. Checking the body last. He wants to know if there are obvious signs of others having been through here. Entry and exit points. Etc.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 10, 2007)

*There have clearly been plenty of people in and out of the stable, though there are no obvious signs of anyone but the victim having been recently walking in the secluded back corner where the body is located, except for some footprints in the stall that are too fresh to be those of the murderer and are pretty clearly those of the discoverer or a guard.  The stable has two exits, one on either end, plus windows in some of the lofts.  The stall only has the stall door and the loft window.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 10, 2007)

Mythweaver will climb up to the loft to give that a thurough examination as well.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 11, 2007)

*No one appears to have been in the loft particularly recently, as far as he can tell, although someone probably comes up here occasionally, or else they'd have no reason to have a loft.*


----------



## unleashed (Jan 11, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I don't know--timing is never perfect, I'm afraid.  I know it was only reported later on because of the hubbub of Ammon's death, so I would assume it was found after.  Maybe not though."
> 
> *As far as Tiberius can tell, the young man definitely died right where he was found.*



“No, of course, there’s no way to be sure. So would Aesthus normally have had a sword at hand? If not, where could he have gotten it from?” Tiberius asks, moving to the exit they didn’t enter from, as he tries to place the stable in comparison to Ammon’s suite and the rest of the palace.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 11, 2007)

Returning from the loft, Mythweaver ponders to Tiberius and Claudia, "With both Ammon and Aesthus looking like they killed themselves, you don't think they may just have done that do you? It is quite odd for the two of them to die in such a similar fasion. Mind control, perhaps?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 11, 2007)

"No, he normally would not have a sword.  That looks like one of the standard issue blades kept in the armoury, though.  Those are all about, so it is pretty easy to get one."

*Tiberius thinks the stables are pretty far from Ammon's suite, on the edge of the palace complex near the fields.*

"Yes, it was very similar.  It could be mind-control, or maybe just two suicides.  I've heard of stranger things happening, though not by much.  Consider the poesy, though. if the two men were lovers who both killed themselves because their male-male love could never be accepted by society?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 11, 2007)

ooc: correct me if I'm wrong, Ammon had a dagger sticking out of him and it looked like he had done it himself right?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 11, 2007)

(OOC: Oh yes, of course!  I was tired when I posted that and was thinking of something else   Edited Claudia's post to add a totally different theory! )


----------



## Bront (Jan 12, 2007)

OOC: let me know when Vasha gets back.  They still haven't gone where you said I would meet up with them, unless I missed it by ignoring their posts a while back because I wasn't there.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 12, 2007)

"That is a possibility, though I'm not sure how likely.  From all accounts, including his own I believe, Ammon was in love with his wife to be. Though it might be worth at least finding out if such relations are taboo here." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 13, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“While any theory is possible, I’m with Mythweaver on this... Ammon had no thoughts romantically for anyone but Lynestra.”


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 14, 2007)

Following his theory of mind control, Mythweaver will cast detect magic and see if there are any residual energies around.  Meanwhile he ponders, "When was the last time this boy was seen?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 14, 2007)

*Mythweaver does not detect a lingering aura of magic.*

"I have no idea when he was last seen--he's just a servant, so nobody important was supposed to pay major attention to where he was," the guard responds.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 15, 2007)

ooc: were we able to determine any approx. time of death by the body at all?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 15, 2007)

(OOC: Nope, just like Ammon.  None of you is trained in forensics, though you can tell simple things like if it is very fresh (which you know it isn't))


----------



## unleashed (Jan 15, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Crossing back to the group, Tiberius offers, “Well, we have been given more to mull over. Whether it is an isolated incident or linked to our investigation, I cannot say. Hmm, do you know if Aesthus had any friends here, as finding if he had reason for this act would help to clarify matters?”

OOC: What would training in forensics require?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 15, 2007)

(OOC: I've been letting Vasha get decent mileage out of Knowledge: Nature, but you'd almost-certainly use the Heal skill for heavy-duty forensics, and even something like the Investigate feat from the ECS would be ideal for a forensics master.  The problem is that distinguishing the time of death of a non-fresh corpse accurately is not very easy without modern medicine or divinations)


----------



## Bront (Jan 15, 2007)

OOC: Vasha has 6 ranks in heal you know...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 15, 2007)

(OOC: Yup, I do know.  Having ranks doesn't mean you make the check, and she isn't there this time )


----------



## Bront (Jan 15, 2007)

OOC: Ok, just making sure you knew, given your comment earlier about KN: Nature.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 16, 2007)

OOC: I did ask an IC question of the guard in my last post you know.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 16, 2007)

"I think it is too much of a coincidence to say the two were independant, but as to how they are connected, I do not know." replies Mythweaver. He'll wait to address the guard after Tiberius' question has been answered.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 16, 2007)

"Friends?  I couldn't say.  Didn't really know him.  You could ask some of the other stableworkers, actually," the guard suggests.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 16, 2007)

"Are you to be posted here? We'd like to keep this area under guard and clear of people moving through and ruining the scene more." asks Mythweaver of the guard.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 17, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Friends?  I couldn't say.  Didn't really know him.  You could ask some of the other stableworkers, actually," the guard suggests.



“Yes, that is what I intended, should you not know. So did Ammon ride much?” Tiberius asks, deciding to change the direction of his questions.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 17, 2007)

"No, I'm not posted here--I wasn't even here until just now; I was supposed to take you here, if you remember."

"Did Lord Ammon ride much?  No, not really.  Lord Orin used the horses much more frequently for hunts and other sporting events."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 17, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Interesting. I wonder if he even knew Aesthus then. Hmm, who sent you to us, if I might ask?” Tiberius inquires, wondering if it was someone other than the captain of the guard.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 17, 2007)

"The captain did."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 17, 2007)

ooc: right sorry.

"We will need someone to stay and stand guard here then, unless someone else will be posted here soon." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 18, 2007)

*Tiberius moves to check Aesthus’ hands for any defensive wounds or signs that would indicate he was trying to stop the blade from entering his body, before taking one final look around the scene.*

“Hmm, I think we’re done here. So if you could tell us where we might find the other stableworkers, we’ll go ask them a few questions, before heading back to the palace.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 18, 2007)

"I'll tell the captain what you said, and maybe he'll post someone here.  There's usually staff around here already by this time of day, but I guess they cleared out on account of the corpse.  I thought I saw a few working outside though, and if not, you can always check the Servant's Quarters."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 19, 2007)

"Thank you." replies Mythweaver indicating that he too has no more questions.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 19, 2007)

OOC: Still waiting on a response to Tiberius' looking for defensive wounds on the body, in case it was missed.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 19, 2007)

(OOC: D'oh!  I swear I wrote a response to that)

*There don't appear to be any defensive wounds, though the hold on the hilt seems unusual to the trained soldier--it isn't a very good grip, as if of someone who doesn't really know how to hold a sword well and so just closed his hand around the hilt.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 19, 2007)

ooc: has the soldier left, or is he waiting for a last word from Tiberius?

After the soldier has left, Mythweaver postulates, "Mind control is starting to sound more and more reasonable."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 19, 2007)

*If there is nothing else, the guard heads off.*


----------



## unleashed (Jan 20, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Yes, it’s a definite possibility, considering our friend here has no defensive wounds, much like Ammon. It’s also quite possible that his hand was placed on the hilt and just closed around it, as there’s not much of a grip there. Well, let’s go find some stablehands, so we can continue our questioning.”

*With that, Tiberius heads outside, looking for stablehands outside the building. If none can be found, they’ll go to the servant’s quarters as the guard suggested.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 20, 2007)

*They find a female stablehand outside, brushing one of the horses and whispering to it.*


----------



## unleashed (Jan 22, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Approaching slowly so he doesn’t startle the horse, Tiberius moves into the stablehand’s eyeline.*

“Sorry for the interruption miss. Did you know Aesthus well, as we have a questions about what happened to him?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 22, 2007)

"Hmmm, wha?  Oh, hello.  I'm sorry.  Aesthus?  Oh, I didn't know him very well, no.  Didn't he die or something?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 23, 2007)

"We are afraid so, has the word spread already?  What of his death has reached your ears, if you don't mind our asking." asks Mythweaver.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 23, 2007)

"I don't know.  I don't think they told us, or I don't remember.  I wasn't paying attention, though.  I thought I smelled something different than the usual stable smell when I was going to the stables, dried blood and decay," she admits.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 23, 2007)

"You have a good sense of smell to pick up on it.  You mention someone who might have informed you of Aesthus' passing. Who runs the stables and are they nearby?" replies Mythweaver.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 23, 2007)

"Runs the stables?  I don't know.  There's lots of people who work there with the horses, I guess.  You mean like does the accounting for the stable?  Maybe the seneschal?  I'm not sure what that is, but it's a long word, so it's probably an important job or something, and he comes down and does something called 'audit' sometimes, but it doesn't look like anything happens like a spell or nothing."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 23, 2007)

"I'm sorry no, I didn't mean the seneschal, just the person who directs you and Aesthus and the other stable hands in the care of the horses and the grounds." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 24, 2007)

"Oh, that.  That's usually just a senior stableboy who directs and stuff.  I've been working here a while, so sometimes it's me.  I reckon some stables would have a stablemaster position or something, but they don't have much management and paper-pushing here, probably on account of the whole floating asteroid thing."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 24, 2007)

"Maybe you can answer a few questions about the operations then, if you don't mind.  We'll start with how many horses are stabled here and what most of those who ride, use them for?" asks Mythweaver.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 24, 2007)

"That's easy!  There are twelve horses here, and I can tell you their names if you want, but nobody ever wants to hear about them, so I guess not.  People use them for riding around.  Sometimes just for fun or to get to the other side for a pretty sunset picnic or something, or sometimes to go hunting or for a race or to play a game that uses horses.  Horses can be used for lots of things."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Mythweaver thinks back to the number of horses that were in the stables, trying to remember if he saw 12.*

"Interesting. There weren't any other animals stabled here during the festivities were there?" he asks while contemplating something.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 24, 2007)

*He didn't count, I believe, but of the top of his head, twelve seems about right.*

"No, not that I know of."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 24, 2007)

"The far side of the asteroid you say? What is down there, I don't think that any of us have visited it yet?" replies Mythweaver wondering if our assassin/mind controller might have arrived and fled from the other side.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 24, 2007)

"Just fields and forests.  It isn't very big, so it takes but little time to reach the other side on horseback, though we turn and make night and day fairly regularly despite the size."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 24, 2007)

"Might be worth having a look around the other side at some point.  You know the horses better than I, would you know if one of the horses had been ridden in the recent past?" asks Mythweaver, though they have no real time line on when Aesthus was killed.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 24, 2007)

"Huh?  Sure.  All the people who went on horseback rides rode horses, of course.  That would be Lord Orin, Lord Thyestes, and Lady Kurai, at least."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 24, 2007)

"That was yesterday?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 24, 2007)

"Yessir."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 24, 2007)

"Interesting, you wouldn't happen to remember at approximately what time they went riding do you?" asks Mythweaver.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 24, 2007)

"Nosir.  Lord Thyestes and Lady Kurai were probably in the morning or early afternoon like usual though.  Why, do you think they killed him, sir?  I don't think so.  They were always very kind to the horses.  Not like Lord Orin.  He always spurred them to faster speeds and rode them ragged."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 24, 2007)

"No, we are establishing time lines so that we can figure out where people were at all times tomorrow.  When was Lord Orin out riding, if you can recall?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 24, 2007)

"It was last evening before the Bachelor Party.  He took two horses, one for him and one for...what was her name--I'm so bad with names and faces.  Maybe it was Kat?  I should know them because everybody knows me, but I usually just smile and wave when they say my name because I can't remember theirs."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 25, 2007)

"Hmm, okay thank you. Tiberius did you have anything else you had wanted to ask?"


----------



## unleashed (Jan 25, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Happy Mythweaver has handled most of the questioning, Tiberius nods and smiles as he turns to the stablehand.*

“Yes, just a few things if you’ll indulge me miss, as I know you said you didn’t know Aesthus well. Do you know if Aesthus was trained with weapons? Was he unhappy or displeased with anything here at the stables? And finally, do you know if he was married or seeing anyone?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 25, 2007)

"I don't know.  I never saw him with weapons.  Displeased?  I dunno.  It's always hard to tell with people.  Horses always make their feelings clear, that's why I love horses.  He definitely wasn't married.  I think he liked to have trysts with different women, maybe?  That could have been someone else.  It's so hard to keep track of all the different people and who does what."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 25, 2007)

Mythweaver nods a small smile crossing his lips, *I know what you mean* he thinks as the dramatis personae in this little play have continued to grow.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 26, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Tiberius nods.*

“Yes it is, especially when almost everyone is someone you’ve just met. Well that should be all I think, unless Mythweaver has thought of something else in the interim...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 26, 2007)

"Okay," she zones them out and turns her attention back to the horse.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 30, 2007)

"Thats all for the moment." replies Mythweaver.

After leaving the girl to tend her horse, Mythweaver addresses Tiberius, "Its interesting that there appears to be an entire side of this asteroid that no one pays attention to. It would make it quite easy for an intruder to land and escape without notice wouldn't it?"


----------



## unleashed (Jan 30, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Yes, I was thinking that myself,” Tiberius replies. “So, shall we go question Plydek now as we intended, before the guard found us, or did you want to explore the other side of the asteroid and see whether we should be looking for an unknown intruder?”


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 31, 2007)

"I think we'll talk to Plydek now, it would be dark down there if I understand the cosmological movements at work here." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2007)

*The group heads over in an attempt to find Plydek.  They ask around and find that he headed to a secluded glade to meditate at dawn, and he's still there.  Heading out, they find him sitting, legs-crossed, arms folded and holding a blade pointing upward, eyes open but relaxed, unfocused.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 31, 2007)

Mythweaver will wait for a few minutes to see if Plydek ends his meditation.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2007)

*Mythweaver's keen mind analyses the fact that Plydek was supposed to have been meditating here since dawn and is still meditating now, and thus he realises that the conditional probability of the meditation ending after a short time, while impossible to predict completely, is probably low.*


----------



## unleashed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Watching Plydek for a short time and wondering how long he can keep his meditation up, Tiberius decides finally that if it’s gone on since dawn he’s not likely to stop without some kind of external stimulus. Crouching in front of him, Tiberius snaps his fingers several times, while calling in his most commanding voice, “Plydek! We need to speak with you, Plydek!”


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 1, 2007)

Mythweaver was not sure if Plydek would take kindly to the interruption, but given how long it would probably taken to wait Tiberius was probably right. He waited patiently some more though to see if Plydek would rouse himself after being interrupted.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 1, 2007)

*As Tiberius approaches Plydek and gives a loud shout, Plydek's sword rolls with lightning speed in one smooth motion from its resting place pointing upwards into his hand, the edge at Tiberius's throat.*

"Oh dear, sorry about that.  Though you shouldn't startle a man with a sword you know," Plydek points out, lowering the sword immediately.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 2, 2007)

"Apologies Plydek, we've been assigned the task of investigating yesterday's events and in order to conduct our investigation we are interviewing all the guests and staff. I hope you'll pardon the intrusion, but we have a few questions." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 2, 2007)

"That's fine, but please be brief.  I am praying to for Ammon's soul and my sister's future.  I hope perhaps if I reach a deep state of meditation, the Angels will hear my prayers."


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 2, 2007)

"Then we'll keep our questions brief and to the point.  Where were you yesterday between the party and the time when Ammon was discovered?"[/color] asks Mythweaver directly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 2, 2007)

"Training and dinner with the family," Plydek replies simply.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 2, 2007)

"Was anyone with you while at training?  Were you at dinner the entire time?" asks Mythweaver running quickly through his questions.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 2, 2007)

"I was training alone.  Why--you don't seriously think that _I_ killed him?" Plydek asks, perplexed.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 2, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *As Tiberius approaches Plydek and gives a loud shout, Plydek's sword rolls with lightning speed in one smooth motion from its resting place pointing upwards into his hand, the edge at Tiberius's throat.*
> 
> "Oh dear, sorry about that.  Though you shouldn't startle a man with a sword you know," Plydek points out, lowering the sword immediately.



“Don’t worry about it Plydek, it’s always good to know how a man with a sword will react. I’m just glad it did it from in front of you, rather than behind, as I may well have lost a hand by tapping you on the shoulder,” Tiberius chuckles, running a finger along his throat where the blade touched it as he stands.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 2, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I was training alone.  Why--you don't seriously think that _I_ killed him?" Plydek asks, perplexed.



“No, not particularly. Frankly, we have no definite suspects as yet. We’re just trying to fix peoples whereabouts and timelines over the period in question. So that if someone says, for example, they were with you while you were training, we have your assurance that you trained alone,” Tiberius answers. “So, have you noticed anything unusual since arriving for the wedding?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 2, 2007)

"Not really...though some of Ammon's family seems a bit...odd.  It is not proper to speak of one's hosts in such a way, but, as you probably already know, Orin is a bit psychotic, Lady Atreides seems a nymphomaniac, Amber is highly angsty, and Thyestes and his Larakese girlfriend are...just creepy.  Given the family tendencies, I would not be surprised if depression, maybe even manic depression, ran in the family, leading to an irrational and tragic suicide."

"I have come to pray for his soul's providence and hope to shine a guiding light to help him reach Heaven."


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 3, 2007)

"Apologies for the directness of the question, it is as Tiberius said we are trying to find out where everyone was at the time to build timelines and cross reference alibi's. Thank you for your time. If you'll pardon one more question, can you remember any particular extended absences from amongst the guests at the dinner?" replies Mythweaver.  While little was achieved with the discussion he can't think of any more questions beyond that one.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 3, 2007)

"I don't like where that question is leading, friend," Plydek says coldly, "None of my family would ever even think of doing such a thing, and besides which, no, there weren't."

*He seems to care much more about the intimation made about his family than he did for himself.*


----------



## unleashed (Feb 3, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“No implication is intended Plydek, but we would be negligent if we didn’t ask such a question, no matter whether we think it likely or not. So, when was the last time you saw Ammon, as we are trying to get a sense of his movements yesterday as well?” Tiberius asks, looking Plydek in the eyes.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 3, 2007)

"I didn't see him yesterday, so I can't be of any help with that," Plydek replies flatly.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 6, 2007)

Mythweaver thanks Plydek and apologizes for disturbing his prayers.  _Apparently being direct when someone asks you to be direct is not always the best approach._ he thinks to himself.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 6, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Yes, thank you for your time, though there is just one last thing, before we let you get back to your prayers. Where were you training and with what?” Tiberius asks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 6, 2007)

"I was training at the sword and martial arts.  There's a room with training dummies, quintains, etc."


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 7, 2007)

Mythweaver has nothing to add. Having offended Plydek, he prefers to let Tiberius finish with his questions and move on, though where to is a question he does not have an answer for.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 7, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Hmm, yes, I suppose I should have guessed there’d be a training room somewhere here. Well, thank you again Plydek. We’ll find you again if we think of anything else, and if you think of something, please feel free to come find any of us,” Tiberius replies.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 7, 2007)

"Yes, very well.  I shall be here for a while."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 7, 2007)

OOC: Approximate time of day?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 7, 2007)

(OOC: They went to see Thyestes just after dawn, but what with transit back and forth, assuming a fairly non-hectic pace of movement with discussion and introspection rather than running, we're looking just a bit before midday)


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 8, 2007)

"With every guest we talk to we seem to get no where. Only that stable hand had any interesting information. I wonder if it might be time to explore the far side of the asteroid, though I guess that would be best done at night. Any idea where to go next?" asks Mythweaver.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 9, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Other than searching the far side of the asteroid? No, not really. As for the timing of such a search... well, if we head to the far side while it’s still shrouded in darkness, we may be able pinpoint the position of anyone there if they’ve made the mistake of lighting any fires or are using any other sources of light. Although it seems unlikely someone who has left so little for us to discover here would be so careless. Though we can hope they’ve grown overconfident after their successes thus far... assuming such a person exists of course,” Tiberius replies, a calculating look in his eye.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 9, 2007)

"Okay, lets head back to the stables and see if we can borrow some horses from the stable hand then." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

*Heading to the stables, the staff are more than willing to acquiesce a few horses for Tiberius, Claudia, and Mythweaver.*


----------



## unleashed (Feb 10, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Let’s just hope the horses know what they’re doing, as I don’t ride very well... I don’t seem to have the instinct for it,” Tiberius chuckles, hiding the anxiety he feels as he stands beside one of the horses.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 10, 2007)

"Ah, husband--this is why you'd never make a proper equestrian," Claudia teases, mounting her horse first, though admittedly doing so timidly, as she is not a great rider herself.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 10, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Well, my dear, I will just have to follow your lead then,” Tiberius replies with a grin, as he mounts his own horse in a rather ungainly manner.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 11, 2007)

"I'm not too much better, lets hope the ground is relatively stable." says Mythweaver trying a few times to mount the horse.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 14, 2007)

(OOC: Alright, everyone has mounted--doing anything?  )


----------



## unleashed (Feb 14, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

OOC: Okay, okay, you can stop laughing now. 

“Well, seeing as we’ve all made it up onto our mounts, let’s get started... otherwise we might still be here when night comes,” Tiberius chuckles nervously, leading the group out of the stables and on towards the other side of the asteroid.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 14, 2007)

Mythweaver follows Tiberius and Claudia as they head off.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 15, 2007)

*The trio rides over to the other side of the asteroid.  There is a small forest, a lake and rivers, and other beautiful natural obstacles that they circumvent to reach the other side quickly.  After about eight hours of riding, after which the horses are tired, they reach the exact opposite side of the asteroid.  Mythweaver estimates based on this that there are approximately 15,127 square miles or 9,681,280 acres of land on this asteroid--not exactly the right kind of area to be searching after square inch.*


----------



## unleashed (Feb 16, 2007)

OOC: You idea of... so it takes but little time to reach the other side on horseback... is 8 hours?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 16, 2007)

(OOC: Apparently hers is.  She's a bit spacey though.  Still, that's pretty tiny--unlike in the Mummy Returns, where it was scientifically impossible for the guy to run and outrace the rising sun unless he was moving several thousand MPH, you can actually do that on this asteroid  )


----------



## unleashed (Feb 16, 2007)

OOC: Oh, it's definitely pretty tiny, no disagreement here. I just find it amusing that the loss of her precious horses for at least 16 hours of travel is only a little time to her.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 16, 2007)

(OOC: Well, perhaps most people don't usually go to the exact opposite side )


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 16, 2007)

Kicking himself for not mentally calculating the area of the dark side of the asteroid first, Mythweaver looks around to see if there are any sources of light and tries to mentally calculate when the next sunrise on this side will be.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 16, 2007)

*Mythweaver doesn't see any unusual sources of light, though given the size of the asteroid, they could easily exist and just not be in visual range.  They've actually missed dawn over on this side of the asteroid by a few hours--in fact, their horse ride across the asteroid was like a ride back in time, as the sun moved backwards in the sky from west to east--starting nearly straight above and ending just a few hours away from the horizon--if they continue riding about halfway back up the other side of the asteroid, they should catch the sunrise there.*


----------



## unleashed (Feb 17, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“So what now, Mythweaver? We could scour the forest and whatever other features might hide a camp or ship, but we aren’t really prepared for an extended search,” Tiberius asks.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 20, 2007)

"No and not at night either. I'd hoped to find lights or something down here that would be easy to spot in the darkness because people wouldn't think to look for it. But who ever or what ever we are dealing with has proven too smart for that already. 2 murders with no evidence. Personally I wouldn't be surprised if there were more when we got back. A search here would be better done from the air during daylight if anything.

That said, I don't really have any more leads to go with. Let's head back and hopefully all this time on horseback will get our brains working." replies Mythweaver sincerely regreting the significant loss of time.  He hadn't expected this to take quite so long.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 21, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“I agree, let’s go,” Tiberius answers, sliding awkwardly from his horse and beginning to lead it back.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 21, 2007)

"Good plan." says Mythweaver as he dismounts as well and walks his horse for a little bit to give it (and his backside) a rest.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 22, 2007)

(OOC: Okay--more time at full pace is considered forced march for the horses, but now the horses are only moving at half pace.  They won't get back in the next eight hours this way, though)


----------



## unleashed (Feb 22, 2007)

OOC: No they won’t, but without riding the horses into the ground there’s not much else they can do. I’m thinking of a walk for an hour/ride for an hour schedule, or something like that, so we get back a little faster than walking though if the horses can take it.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 22, 2007)

ooc: I was thinking the same thing. one hour off, couple hours of riding, etc. If there was a lake or stream on the way, we could stop to let them drink too.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 22, 2007)

(OOC: Technically, I'm sort of bending the rules to allow you to even continue with the horses at all, since by RAW, they'd take Forced March penalties starting after the eighth hour.  I'm going to allow up to four hours of walking them before they start taking the penalties, but they won't get sufficient rest to ride again unless you actually rest.  Note that four hours of walking the horses plus six hours of forced marching them will result in reaching home.  Horses, on average, can remain conscious for five hours of forced march.  Any magic you have to aid in this might make the difference)


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 22, 2007)

(ooc: spells what are those?  hehe, I could loose a few 1st level spells and rememorize a few Expeditious Retreats that might help for a little bit.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 23, 2007)

(OOC:  If you can keep them up for an hour, then you, if not anyone else, will arrive back before the horse exhausts itself)


----------



## unleashed (Feb 23, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Technically, I'm sort of bending the rules to allow you to even continue with the horses at all, since by RAW, they'd take Forced March penalties starting after the eighth hour.  I'm going to allow up to four hours of walking them before they start taking the penalties, but they won't get sufficient rest to ride again unless you actually rest.  Note that four hours of walking the horses plus six hours of forced marching them will result in reaching home.  Horses, on average, can remain conscious for five hours of forced march.  Any magic you have to aid in this might make the difference)



Hey, I'm just as happy to ride back after resting the night where we are if the horses can't cope. Though we likely wouldn't have headed out in the first place knowing how long the trip was (which I'd assume Mythweaver would have calculated before our 8 hour ride) without making other preparations for our lengthy absence beforehand.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah I'm with unleashed, I don't think we would've travelled this far if we knew how long it'd take. But now that we are here we are not going to rush back. We'll take it easy on the horses and aim to be back in the early morning the next day.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 26, 2007)

(OOC: Well, if you like, I suppose we could retcon that after four hours, when Mythweaver calculated their progress and the size of the asteroid based on mathematical formulae, that they gave up on reaching the other side and rode four hours back?)


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 26, 2007)

(ooc: I'd prefer it that way. It's just a bit jarring that he'd not bother to calculate that it was probably a waste of more than a full day until they were to far along to do anything about it.  Wasting 1 day = okay, wasting more = too high a cost)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 26, 2007)

(OOC: Okay then--this way they waste 8 hours, which isn't even a full day)


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 26, 2007)

(ooc: we started in the late morning. So its almost effectively the rest of the entire day)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 26, 2007)

(OOC: Well yeah, it's the _rest_ of the day at least  

Whenever you're ready to proceed, you'll arrive back again past nightfall)


----------



## unleashed (Feb 27, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Returning to the stable after a fruitless and not entirely painless ride, Tiberius slides awkwardly from his horse and leads it towards the building, looking for a stablehand to take the animal.*

“Well, that was less than helpful to our investigation, though at least I got a little more riding practice. I could have done without the side effects of such a long ride though,” Tiberius remarks, wincing a little as he carefully probes a few sore muscles in his posterior. “So what now?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 27, 2007)

"Well, I have a few ideas of ways to work out that tension from the long ride..." Claudia replies, with a bit of a smile and an arched eyebrow.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 27, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Raising an eyebrow himself, Tiberius smiles, his probing of sore muscles halted for the moment.*

“Really... well, I’ll be interested to find out what those are, dear heart. Though I suppose when we’re able to ease such tension depends on whether Mythweaver is done with investigating for the day or not...”


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 27, 2007)

"No I don't think we can accomplish much but we should check in with the captain of the guard to see if we have missed any new events today." replies Mythweaver, wanting to find out if they have another murder on their hands yet or not before retiring for the night to ponder the days events.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 28, 2007)

*They check in with the guards and discover that there have been no more murders.  Apparently, other than mostly things they already know, there have not been any major events of note--just simple things like Orin going out for a hunt in memory of his brother, Kastor having a meeting to hold a discussion with Lord Atreus, Father Cain holding a memorial service for Ammon, etc.*


----------



## unleashed (Feb 28, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Well, it appears not much happened while we were absent, though I’m sorry to have missed the memorial service... perhaps we should visit Father Cain tomorrow. Anyway, let’s rest while we can and start again fresh tomorrow... perhaps a new day will give us a new perspective or a more workable lead to follow,” Tiberius remarks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 28, 2007)

"I believe the memorial service is still continuing.  It is not too late to pay your respects."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 28, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“We should head there first then, before retiring. Could you point us towards where it is being held?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 28, 2007)

*The guards give them directions to reach the chapel.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 28, 2007)

Mythweaver agrees with Tiberius' desire to visit the service prior to retiring and will follow along ruminating on the facts as he has been for the past 8 hours when not trying to stay on his horse.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 28, 2007)

*The trio heads over to the chapel, where they find Lynestra in deep mourning along with Vasha, Amber, Plydek, Leda, Tyrus, and Helena--fully veiled, of course, as well as various servants and staff.*

*The service is being held by an kindly old Rowaini fellow in a simple black priest's vestments, with occasional assistance from a rather homely~ matronly Rowaini woman in the garb of a prioress.*

(~Homely by Rowaini standards, of course.  For a Rowaini, a homely woman might have 10 Cha, such is the Rowaini elan and joie de vivre)


----------



## unleashed (Mar 1, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Tiberius slips quietly into a vacant seat near the back of the chapel with Claudia to listen to the memorial service.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 1, 2007)

*The ceremony is fairly unadorned--there will probably be a much more ceremonial official burial some time later.  The priest speaks simple words of sympathy and religious wisdom passed down from the Angels and leads through several chants in Celestial.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 2, 2007)

Mythweaver stands near the back in silence as well. He will acquiese (sp?) to what ever traditions of Ammon's family dictate though he feels the once familiar pull to tell a story, a heartfelt desire he has not felt in a long time.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 2, 2007)

(OOC: Acquiesce)

*When the service is nearing its end, the priest asks those who knew Ammon if they have any words to say.  Lynestra tries to go first, but she is too choked up to speak, so Amber steps in and gives a speech about her brother, and then there is a short pause.*


----------



## unleashed (Mar 2, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

OOC: Not much in the mood for writing long speeches today myself. 

*Feeling as if no one else is going to speak Tiberius steps forward, making a speech about Ammon’s altruistic and compassionate nature, and his love for Lynestra.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 2, 2007)

*Lynestra continues to sob during Tiberius's speech.  Vasha gets up slowly and moves to the podium, apologising that she is not used to making these kinds of speeches, and she talks about how Ammon helped her and saved her when she was on Arris.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 2, 2007)

*Mythweaver will take his turn as well, speaking of bravery and heroism.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 2, 2007)

*Afterwards, a few random staff members and servants who knew Ammon step up to say a few words.  Finally, Lynestra composes herself enough to go up, but not to give a full eulogy.  Choked with emotion, the best she can do is offer her thanks to everyone who spoke and say that she knows for sure that Ammon would have been honoured to hear them speak and he would have wanted to thank them all for being such great friends and family.  She begins to tear up and descends, and Plydek meets her on the way down to give her a hug and help console her.*


----------



## unleashed (Mar 3, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Tiberius returns to Claudia’s side as the others speak, taking her hand in his own. Once everyone that is going to speak has done so, they move to Lynestra’s side and briefly offer their personal condolences, before retiring from the chapel.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 4, 2007)

(OOC: Okay--is everyone going to retire then?  Can I skip to the next day?)


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 7, 2007)

Mythweaver mentally takes note of all the people who stood up to speak and of those assembled who did not.  Beyond that though, he is ready to retire.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 7, 2007)

*Most of Lynestra's family who were there didn't speak--that only makes sense though, they probably didn't know Ammon very well and were coming mainly to support their beloved daughter/sister.  Considering that most of Ammon's family (Amber excluded) weren't even present, it is still a kind gesture.*

*The night passes easily and much more pleasantly than the day, particularly for Tiberius and Claudia.*

(OOC: When to awaken to continue anon?)


----------



## unleashed (Mar 8, 2007)

OOC: I'll leave the time to awaken to Mythweaver, as Claudia and Tiberius will try to grab every spare moment they can to be alone together, so will always opt for a later time unless someone else sets them one.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 9, 2007)

Mythweaver will wake early and want to speak with the others soon. After the long ride he was fine with turning in without much follow up discussion but there were several ideas that sprang to mind just based on the ceremony.  He wants to discuss them to get an early start and hopefully have a more productive day today.  He is completely oblivious (or calculatingly oblivious) to Tiberius' desire to remain in bed for a long time.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 9, 2007)

(OOC: Okay then--go right ahead )


----------



## unleashed (Mar 9, 2007)

OOC: Tiberius will wait for Mythweaver to knock on their door then.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 9, 2007)

*knock knock* raps Mythweaver upon Tiberius' door.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 9, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“I wonder who that could be at such an early hour...”

*Slipping slowly from the warmth of the bed and Claudia’s embrace, Tiberius quickly wraps a robe around himself and grabs his shortsword on his way to the door. Opening the door, Tiberius holds his shortsword ready to strike should the situation change from a harmless rapping to something more dangerous...*


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 12, 2007)

Mythweaver calmly observes the sword pointed at his gut then looking at Tiberius in the eye says, "I thought we might get an early start today, yesterday was a bit of a waste and we haven't had a chance to talk about the events of the wake."


----------



## unleashed (Mar 13, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Tipping the sword point down when it’s obvious that it’s Mythweaver, Tiberius replies, “Sorry about that, can’t be too careful. Okay, we’ll be with you shortly, say half an hour or so, as I have a few spells to prepare first if you’d like some more thought sensing magic at hand for interviews.”


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 15, 2007)

"I'll return then." replies Mythweaver simply. He'll set out to find the others next.

ooc: is anyone else left?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 15, 2007)

(OOC: That's all two of the PCs, plus Claudia )


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 15, 2007)

(ooc: then he'll find a quiet place to contemplate before returning at exactly 30 minutes later)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 15, 2007)

*Mythweaver contemplates quietly and returns exactly thirty minutes later, probably hoping he doesn't get a sword in his face again.*


----------



## unleashed (Mar 16, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Well, I guess Mythweaver will take that quite literally, so we’d best be ready in half an hour, dear heart,” Tiberius remarks with a sad shake of his head, after he closes the door. “You know, sometimes I wish I wasn’t quite so honest in my assessment of things, as I could have managed a little more time for us here, alone,” he adds, as he heads over to study the spells he promised Mythweaver, used to putting duty before his own wants or needs.

*When the half hour has elapsed and Mythweaver returns, he finds Claudia and Tiberius ready to go and _not_ pointing weapons at him this time.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 16, 2007)

Whether he is surprised or not that he is not greated by a sword does not register on Mythweaver's face. "Did you take notice of who attended Ammon's wake and who was curiously absent?" asks Mythweaver carrying on the same conversation he had started 30 minutes ago as if there was no time lag.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 17, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Yes, I noticed. All of Lynestra’s family came, except Kastor, and none of Ammon’s family came except Amber... though we know Thyestes and Kurai were making their own tribute to Ammon, so I’m not surprised by their absence. The mix seemed quite unusual to me at the time, but then I’m unfamiliar with Rowaini customs. Was it as unusual as it seemed?” Tiberius asks as they head out for breakfast.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 18, 2007)

"Yes from what I can remember of my time amongst them all family should have been present to offer stories of the departed." replies Mythweaver.

ooc: hope thats right


----------



## unleashed (Mar 18, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Hmm, don’t forget Ammon and his family didn’t really get on all that well either, so that may be a reason for their failure to attend. And I can certainly think of likely reasons for everyone who didn’t show,” Tiberius remarks, counting them off on his fingers as he says them. “Atreus and Kastor were probably busy trying to work out how they can remedy the situation politically, now Ammon and Lynestra won’t marry. Perhaps even negotiating a marriage between Orin and Lynestra. Orin, well, he may well have been drunk, hunting, riding, or anything else that drew his fancy at the moment, as he didn’t think much of his brother. As for Aerope, well she may have gone off with Ferris again, as I don’t believe we’ve seen either of them for a while.”


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 18, 2007)

"Still there is some amount of risk in not showing respect to the departed, especially if the family still wants to pursue a marriage with Lynestra." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 19, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Perhaps... then perhaps not. As you surely know, Kastor is the heir apparent of Lacadia, so he may have been sent to negotiate with Atreus, if Atreus requested a meeting to discuss what is to happen now. If you spent any time talking with Atreus at the reception, you’ll know that’s likely not too far off the mark, regardless of the occasion, as he seems focused on making his realm all it can be, to the exclusion of all else. At least that’s how he seemed to me when we spoke,” Tiberius offers, hoping that might give Mythweaver something to think over, as he takes Claudia’s hand in his own.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 20, 2007)

ooc: okay I've got the players straightened out, but I still don't have any workable clues or suspects. I'm kinda just hoping someone else will die so we have another murder to investigate.  Did we miss a huge clue or head in a wrong direction?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 21, 2007)

(OOC: I don't think you missed anything blatant--this is a particularly difficult social mystery.  It requires great insight and ingenuity or clever RP or divination magic or some combination thereof to solve--I don't anticipate that you'll get the answers by simple CSI)


----------



## unleashed (Mar 21, 2007)

OOC: And with less people to bounce ideas off, it makes it a little harder still.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 21, 2007)

(OOC: This is true.  With my face to face groups, having 5-6 people and/or the ability to discuss things out loud in real time really help them out a lot--usually somebody thinks of the right thing, though it gets lost amidst among all the other ideas until they eventually pull it out.  Obviously we can't have other characters just appear, but do you think I should recruit for players to replace Ferris / Elmurien / Vasha?  Maybe Bront can grab Vasha again now that his time constraints are laxer)


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 22, 2007)

(ooc: more people would be cool. Or maybe just a few more clues offered rather than the forcing the social route.  I mean Mythweaver has a significant number of low level spells at his disposal but I couldn't think of any that might help. Perhaps detect thoughts or something like that.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 22, 2007)

(OOC: There are ways to get clues, and you've seen some of the clues without noticing.  The murderer was fairly careful and hasn't left any 'stupid mistake' clues, though.  As Mythweaver has probably surmised, it was quite premeditated)


----------



## unleashed (Mar 22, 2007)

OOC: Who says we haven't noticed, but then your idea of a clue and ours might differ.  My problem though, is that I'm thinking of far too many possibilities for far too many people.   

As for it being premeditated, I think that's quite obvious to everyone.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 22, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: Who says we haven't noticed, but then your idea of a clue and ours might differ.  My problem though, is that I'm thinking of far too many possibilities for far too many people.
> 
> As for it being premeditated, I think that's quite obvious to everyone.



 (OOC: Yes, I was hoping there would be too many possibilities rather than none--at least that way you have threads to follow )


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 26, 2007)

(ooc: I'm finding the same, far too many possibilities and little way to widdle them down. From what I've seen almost everyone is still a suspect. No one has a tight alibi. Many people have potential motives, but none jump out. Some (including probably the killer) may have hidden motives that we haven't seen yet.  I'm just stymied because I don't see where to go next.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 26, 2007)

(OOC: If you're stuck, you could always try divinations--if you grab Ferris before he wakes up, you can get him to prepare Zone of Truth or Augury, for instance)


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 26, 2007)

(ooc: I had thought of only my spell list, didn't think to look into our party member's.  Augury might help.  What questions would we ask... hmm...

Will questioning the wedding guests further help determine who killed Ammon?
gotta be a better way to phrase that.

I suppose we could also ask Ferris/Elmurien/Vasha their opinions on things as they stand (yes this is asking NPCs for advice).)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 27, 2007)

(OOC: There are plenty of ways to proceed (though perhaps too many!).  One thing you could do is try to get a good clear accurate idea of the exact timing and execution of the crimes.  If you could do that, you can begin to remove people as suspects.  Spells would help if you can think of a creative way to use them.  You can also ask for access to a slightly higher level spell if there's one you particularly want to use--they might have a scroll or something.  Asking Elmurien, Vasha, and Ferris probably won't help so much--they seem to not have as much information as you guys, plus I think that between Mythweaver and Tiberius, you've just covered the two main vantages about the memorial service, for instance)


----------



## unleashed (Mar 27, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*After they walk for a several minutes, with no one speaking about what to do next, Tiberius sighs.*

“Well, now you’ve gotten us out of bed, did you have anything else in mind apart from discussing the service, my cerebral friend?” Tiberius chuckles, as he winks at Claudia. “If not, perhaps we could see if there were any guards or servants in the area near Ammon’s suite around the time of his death. If we’re lucky, they might be able to tell us if they observed anyone in that area of the palace at least... though it will probably lead to nothing, as I doubt our murderer would be so careless as to be seen, after the lack of physical evidence we’ve found thus far.”


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 27, 2007)

"They might be able to tell us if there was someone who might not arose suspicion being in there though. Given that we are looking towards the guests of the dinner party, none of them might seem out of place to palace guards. That sounds like a good idea." says Mythweaver, pondering how best to use the resources that they have on hand including potentially spells that the other three lazy friends of Ammon's might have at their disposal.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 28, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Well, let’s hurry on to breakfast then and see if we can locate any of the others that arrived with us. Perhaps they can be of some assistance too, even if they don’t wish to join us in our investigation,” Tiberius offers.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 28, 2007)

*There isn't any sort of 'continental breakfast buffet' for everyone--in fact, there probably would have been for the guests if the wedding actually proceeded as planned, but now, people are just having breakfast in small groups.  Tiberius and Mythweaver can hunt down whomever they prefer.*


----------



## unleashed (Mar 28, 2007)

OOC: Fine with me as I didn't expect a buffet style setting. My only assumption here is that the places to eat are pretty much restricted to the main dining hall or personal quarters, unless special arrangements are made (like the Tyndarea family dinner). So we'd look for them in the dining area first as we could locate multiple people at once that way.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 28, 2007)

*A quick check indicates that there are multiple dining areas--the main dining hall for banquets and formal events, smaller dining halls with different decors, a few little meeting areas with tables where breakfast could be eaten, or in the person's own quarters.*


----------



## unleashed (Mar 28, 2007)

OOC: Thanks. That clears it all up nicely.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 28, 2007)

(OOC: Are you going to try to get Ferris to prep spells of your choice?  If so, you need to make sure to grab him before he finishes his prayers.  Otherwise, time isn't of the essence, so we can just assume you guys find whomever you want)


----------



## unleashed (Mar 28, 2007)

OOC: Tiberius has no specific thoughts on the matter of others preparing spells, he’s just offering ideas seeing as he’s been taken from his bed so early.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 29, 2007)

(ooc: sure Mythweaver will ask him if he could prepare some divinatory spells for the morning. An Augury and a Zone of Truth, an additional Augury if he's got room.  I can't think of useful 1st level spells, so we'll leave it at that.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 29, 2007)

(OOC: You'll have to find him first--of course, it isn't too hard...)

*They find Ferris eating a light breakfast in Aerope's private chambers who two women who scramble to cover themselves, one with a towel and the other with a sheet.  Ferris nods at Mythweaver's request and promises to prepare Zone of Truth and two Auguries.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 29, 2007)

Completely unphased by the appearance of Ferris' companions, Mythweaver is reminded why he has been left out of much of the investigation. That complete he'll join Tiberius in the search for whom ever we are searching for next...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 29, 2007)

(OOC: Who is that again?)


----------



## unleashed (Mar 30, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Tiberius chuckles as the women scramble to cover themselves, glancing towards Claudia after a brief scan of the room.*

“Well, I’m glad someone has had a chance to relax and enjoy their stay here,” Tiberius remarks with s smile, as they leave Ferris to his breakfast. “So, anyone else you like to ask to prepare spells, Mythweaver?”


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 2, 2007)

"No, I don't think that Vasha or Elmurien would be able to help. Or wait a moment, Vasha can speak with animals can't she. I wonder if the horses at the stable might have something of interest. Perhaps we should visit her next while Ferris rests." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 3, 2007)

*Vasha is just at her own guest room.  It turns out that she usually prepares the ability to speak with animals anyway to talk with her canine companion, so she has that available if they need it.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 3, 2007)

Once Ferris has his spells ready Mythweaver would like to have him accompany the investigative trio to interrogate the guards. Perhaps his zone of truth will come in handy.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 4, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Well, let’s get our breakfast then, while we wait on Ferris,” Tiberius remarks, hoping his thought sensing magic can help penetrate any deceptions.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 5, 2007)

*The group grabs breakfast and then pulls Ferris away to help investigate.*

"You want to use the Zone of Truth on the guards?  Okay, show me the way."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 5, 2007)

Mythweaver will lead the way to the captain of the guard, he intends to ask who was on guard in that area at the time and where they are now.

(ooc: did we already ask this?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 5, 2007)

(OOC: I don't remember if you did or not--if so, the timing on the death is unsure enough that there may be multiple possibilities)


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 5, 2007)

(ooc: good enough. we'll start with the captain then)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 5, 2007)

(OOC: With Zone of Truth?)

*The group finds the captain again working through some papers.  He sighs:*

"Did you find anything yet?" he asks them.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 5, 2007)

(ooc: no not yet. I dont think we suspect the captain at all)

"Beyond the stable hand who has apparently died in a very similar fashion, no.  We are still uncertain of the timing of the murder or where everyone was at that time. From what we were able to gather, there was a dinner at the time for guests of the family, but not everyone was there for the entire time. We were hoping to speak to the guards who were on duty in that wing of the palace between (first time we can think of) and (last time we can think of)." replies Mythweaver.

ooc: we are working on a particularly vague timeline, but I don't remember what that is off the top of my head. It is those times though that Mythweaver is asking about.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 5, 2007)

(OOC: Yeah, I didn't think there was any reason to suspect the guards or use up ZoT on them, but you mentioned ZoTing the guards in 566, so I wanted to check.  Could you remind me of the vague timeframe you guys were working with?  I can't remember what times it included)


----------



## unleashed (Apr 6, 2007)

OOC: I believe we were working with the two hours or so before we found Ammon.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 8, 2007)

(OOC: Ah, if that's the case, then there will only be one set)

"Every guard anywhere near there or just the guards on duty near the door to his private chambers?"


----------



## unleashed (Apr 10, 2007)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Hmm, well we’ll certainly want to speak with the guards on duty near his door, as well as any guards limiting access to the wing itself, and any that might have been able to see his balcony at the time. Does that sound about right, Mythweaver?” Tiberius asks.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 10, 2007)

"Yes I believe that should cover our initial selection. At the moment, I don't anticipate needing to speak to other guardsmen, but it is always possible." replies Mythweaver, keeping in mind the stable boy who was also murdered.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2007)

"I will endeavour to locate them all based on their assignments," the captain offers, returning shortly with three guards, "These are the ones you want."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 12, 2007)

Mythweaver will lead the three into a room where Ferris and Tiberius and he can discuss the events of time period of the murder. With only a 4 minute duration on Ferris' spell, they'll need to interrogate the guards first and try to catch one or more that will need a follow up investigation.  Preferrably they can speak to each guard seperately.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2007)

(OOC: Ah, so you _are_ using the ZoT on the guards then.  What sort of questions are you asking?  For a ZoT, exact wording can be important, not that it's likely that the guards are going to lie)


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 12, 2007)

(ooc: no, I was planning on using sense motive for initial interview because of the short time limit on ZoT. That way we can save it for specific questions otherwise we'll only get through like 1 guard before the time limit expires.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2007)

(OOC: Ah okay--what are you asking them?  If they saw anything strange?)


----------



## unleashed (Apr 13, 2007)

Oops, wrong thread!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2007)

(OOC: Okay then, does Tiberius have the other 12?)


----------



## unleashed (Apr 13, 2007)

Sorry... wrong thread. Reposted in correct place.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 13, 2007)

Lets start with:
1. Name, rank, assigned position during the two hours prior to finding the body.
2. See anyone coming or going at all, even staff or other guards.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 14, 2007)

"Private Galveston reporting.  I was watching the grounds in a circuit, so I had a view of the window at times.  I didn't see anyone coming or going from that window.  I saw a gardener on a different part of the grounds doing his duty."

"Private Rochan reporting.  I was assigned to the complex for some of that time, the earlier part.  In that time frame, I only saw Rauncefaut going to his assigned post and then Tijano coming to replace him, after which Rauncefaut left."

"Private First Class Tijano. I was assigned to Lord Ammon's personal chambers.  No one entered or left until you guys did, including cleaning staff, but Lord Ammon said he didn't want to be disturbed, and the other guards had been passing that on since the previous evening--Rauncefaut told me."


----------



## unleashed (Apr 15, 2007)

*Tiberius pulls Mythweaver and Claudia aside for a moment as the guards wait.*

“Not to be disturbed since the previous evening... perhaps we have the time of death wrong then.”

*He then turns back to the guards present and asks several questions.*

“Does anyone know who received the original order not to disturb Lord Ammon? How many guard changes were there between the original order and your shift Private Tijano? And is there a patrol in the grounds at night, Private Galveston, and if so can they see Lord Ammon’s balcony?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 15, 2007)

"The original order?  Sometime last evening.  I don't know who it was first or how many changes there were."

"Yes, there is a patrol on the grounds at night, and yes they can see Lord Ammon's balcony when they get to that point of the patrol, just like the one during the day."


----------



## unleashed (Apr 15, 2007)

_That’s a rather relaxed attitude for a security detail to say the least... especially one watching over the heir apparent. They don’t even seem to know when they’re supposed to be relieved._

“Well, how long do you usually stand duty at one time private?”

“And how long is it, between sightings of Lord Ammon’s balcony on that patrol route?”

OOC: Hmm, I don't recall a guard at Ammon’s quarters when we went there... how strange.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 15, 2007)

(OOC: That's correct--of course, if you guys had taken 20 on Open Lock instead of just casting Knock, the patrolling guard might have seen you.  It's true that it's rather lax, but then, this is an isolated asteroid--they could have paid to feed even more guards, but it didn't seem to be necessary)

"We patrol near the entrance to Lord Ammon's quarters for four hours at a time.  Our job is to search those hallways for anyone who might have somehow unauthorised passed the guards out front.  Of course, that has never really happened, I guess until now."

"About a minute.  It's a two minute circuit, and the balcony is visible for about half."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 16, 2007)

ooc: None of the guards were introduced as Rauncefaut were they? If so, disregard. I'm assuming it was Galveston, but then they haven't said that yet.

"Is Rauncefaut one of the other guards then?" asks Mythweaver.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 16, 2007)

"Yes, but he wasn't watching during the time in question."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 16, 2007)

Adressing the two who mentioned him, "But you saw him in the area while you were on watch?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 16, 2007)

"I only saw him because my watch post changes at a different time than his--we have a longer shift.  So I saw him going to his post and then leaving, and all of that was before the time in question, as it should be," Rochan replies

"And I saw him because I was replacing him," says Tijano.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 17, 2007)

OOC: Not getting more guards, even with a foreign king and his family visiting...

“Did any of you notice any sound or movement coming from Lord Ammon’s rooms while you were on watch?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 17, 2007)

(OOC: Well you can check on that one )

*All three guards shake their heads.*


----------



## unleashed (Apr 17, 2007)

OOC: Oh, I intend to. 

“Well, any more questions for these men, Mythweaver?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 17, 2007)

(OOC: It's a good question, and it has a good answer )


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 17, 2007)

"Just one more, I wanted to be sure you had said that Ammon had spoken with Rauncefaut prior to retiring, correct?" adds Mythweaver. He'll want to speak with this other guard who may have been the last (non-murderer) to have seen Ammon alive).


----------



## unleashed (Apr 18, 2007)

“I’m pretty sure Private Tijano said that Rauncefaut received word from the other guards that Ammon didn’t want ot be disturbed. I don’t think he spoke to him directly, but we’ll likely want to speak with all the other guards on duty now, to see if we can find the original guard who received the order and if any of them heard or saw anything since Ammon entered his quarters the previous evening.”


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 18, 2007)

"True enough. I have no other questions then." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 18, 2007)

“So, back to the captain then, to make our next request and ask a few more questions,” Tiberius remarks to Mythweaver, before turning back to the guards, “Thank you gentlemen, dismissed... return to whatever you were doing.”


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 19, 2007)

After the guards have left Mythweaver replies, "Yes I suppose. Do you have a tangent that you are following with the captain?"


----------



## unleashed (Apr 19, 2007)

“Yes. I intend to inquire if any new guards were hired for the festivities, as that would be an easy way to slip in an assassin... if that’s what we’re looking at here of course. It certainly seems a possibility to my mind though, what with the dead stablehand on top of Ammon’s death. Also, we’ll want to find out exactly who’s been guarding and watching Ammon’s rooms since he left the dinner with Lynestra’s family the night before his death, as we need to find out who was the last person to see him alive.”


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 19, 2007)

"More and more I'm begining to suspect that our murderer is someone capable of manipulating people's minds.  Not only do both murders look like suicides, lending an question of how one could be forced to kill one's self, but no one seems to have seen our assassin enter Ammon's chambers. Invisibility is certainly within the realm of possibility here. But, yes lets find out if any of the guards are new here." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2007)

*Mythweaver, Tiberius, and Claudia return to the captain, and Tiberius asks his questions:*

"Okay, I can get you that list.  As to the guard situation--we did not hire new ones, but King Tyrus and his family brought a ceremonial honour guard from Lacadia with them here, and they were helping watch over the bride's family."


----------



## unleashed (Apr 26, 2007)

“Hmm, do the honour guard mix with your guards when off duty? Also, how many guards did they bring?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2007)

"I think that they mostly keep to themselves.  There are...let's see, there are twelve of them.  That's right, twelve for good luck, unless you also count Plydek, who is the honorary Lord Commander of Lacadia's Royal Guard."


----------



## unleashed (Apr 26, 2007)

“Yes... well I’m sure Plydek would appreciate us asking questions of his guards about as much as he did us asking questions of him,” Tiberius grimaces. “I guess we’ll have to ask permission from him though, before we even think about it.”


----------



## Bront (Apr 27, 2007)

OOC: You forgot, Vasha's there too


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2007)

(OOC: I'm pretty sure she's not--she's supposed to be going to the stables and getting all Mr. Ed on the horses )


----------



## Bront (Apr 27, 2007)

OOC: Oh, and eww!


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 28, 2007)

"I don't think Plydek would appreciate my questions any more. He seemed rather upset when I asked him directly as requested." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## Bront (Apr 28, 2007)

OOC: Did anyone ever tell me what I was supposed to ask the horses?  I've been waiting for an OOC update on what happened from SOMEONE, particularly since there was another murder?


----------



## unleashed (Apr 29, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: Did anyone ever tell me what I was supposed to ask the horses?  I've been waiting for an OOC update on what happened from SOMEONE, particularly since there was another murder?



OOC: No. Mythweaver, Tiberius, and Claudia went to Vasha to see if she'd prepare speak with animals, which she had, they didn't specifically tell her anything about why they wanted it. To bring you up to speed though, a stablehand was found dead in the stables, clutching a sword which was driven through his chest.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 29, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "I don't think Plydek would appreciate my questions any more. He seemed rather upset when I asked him directly as requested." replies Mythweaver.



“Well, we’ll leave questioning the honour guard until we have no other option. As we first need to see if any of the guards near Ammon’s rooms saw or heard anything.”


----------



## Bront (Apr 29, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: No. Mythweaver, Tiberius, and Claudia went to Vasha to see if she'd prepare speak with animals, which she had, they didn't specifically tell her anything about why they wanted it. To bring you up to speed though, a stablehand was found dead in the stables, clutching a sword which was driven through his chest.



OOC: Suicide by guards?   yeah, probably not.

Vasha will interogate the horses

OOC: There's an interesting mental image for you

"Did you see what happened to the stable boy (She'll use his name once she knows it)?"  

"Who was in here in durring the past days?"

"Anyone you didn't recognize?  Can you describe them?"

"Have you ever wielded a sword before?"


----------



## Erekose13 (May 1, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, we’ll leave questioning the honour guard until we have no other option. As we first need to see if any of the guards near Ammon’s rooms saw or heard anything.”




"Beyond those three, were there other guards who were near Ammon's room? Perhaps we should widen our time frame at least while speaking with the guards in the area." offers Mythweaver.


----------



## unleashed (May 1, 2007)

“Yes, I believe the captain was going to get us a list of who was guarding the same areas as the three guards we’ve already questioned... back to the previous evening around the time of the welcoming banquet would be good I think, as we know he attended that. That way we should get an idea of when he returned to his suite and asked not to be disturbed,” Tiberius replies, looking back to the captain as they wait.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: Suicide by guards?   yeah, probably not.
> 
> Vasha will interogate the horses
> 
> ...



 (OOC: This is time to a minute per level--I'll be adjudicating that by reading the conversation aloud to myself and counting.  I'll start with the first question)

"Aesthus?  What Aesthus?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2007)

"Please wait and I will obtain the list," the guard captain obtains the list, which has names of all the guards who have stood watch over Ammon's room for two days before the time the body was found, in order with times listed, "Will this be sufficient?"


----------



## Erekose13 (May 1, 2007)

"Yes, thank you. We'll need to interview these guards. If we could start with the ones on duty prior to these three and work our way chronologically back." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## Bront (May 1, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: This is time to a minute per level--I'll be adjudicating that by reading the conversation aloud to myself and counting.  I'll start with the first question)
> 
> "Aesthus?  What Aesthus?"



OOC: Good thing I ditched the sword question.

"The boy who cares for you and changes your hay."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: Good thing I ditched the sword question.
> 
> "The boy who cares for you and changes your hay."



 "Many.  Which?"


----------



## Bront (May 1, 2007)

"The one cut up yesterday." (Or earlier today if that's when it happened)

OOC: Did I pick the stupid one?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2007)

(OOC: They're all stupid--see the description of Speak With Animals )

"Cut up?  The dead one?  Stick in him, not cut up."


----------



## Bront (May 1, 2007)

"Yes, the dead one.  Did you see him killed?"

OOC: Vasha will recast if it expires btw.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2007)

"He fall and then put flying stick inside."


----------



## Bront (May 1, 2007)

"Did you hear any other familiar voices when that happened?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2007)

"Voices?  Man making noise with mouth?  No."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2007)

(OOC: Does the other pair have a standard set of questions so we can skip through this long list of guards quickly?  Also, some are on duty, so they'll wait for those, but we can skip to that as well)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 1, 2007)

1. Name, rank, assigned position working our way back chronologically.
2. See anyone coming or going at all, even staff or other guards.
3. Notice any sound or movement coming from Lord Ammon’s rooms while you were on watch.
4. Receive the order that Ammon was not to be distrubed.
5. Last saw Ammon.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2007)

(OOC:  Can I assume for the moment that you would stop once you found the most recent answers to questions such as who visited, or should I list all the comings and goings of the entire 48-hour window?)

*The guards recite a list of their names and ranks, none of which seems particularly interesting, though Rauncefaut is indeed the next one backwards in time at the door, as the others had stated.  Some of the guards did see other staff and guards coming and going for regular-seeming business, including several maids who were turned away by the appropriate door guards because Lord Ammon did not want to be disturbed.*

*Eventually, they find the door guard who received the order from Ammon, also the last to have seen Ammon.  This was the evening previous to the evening when his body was found.  Private Lefou reports:*

"Yeah, Lady Lynestra came to visit Lord Ammon, and he met her at the door with a hug and a deep kiss and he didn't care if nobody saw, so I saw.  Then he said he didn't want to be disturbed and he winked at me.  He gave strict orders not to disturb him and to tell all the other guards to pass it on.  Then they both went into his room to the bedroom.  Lady Lynestra came out a few hours later to get to her own bed so that she could get ready for the receptions the next day, I guess."


----------



## unleashed (May 2, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC:  Can I assume for the moment that you would stop once you found the most recent answers to questions such as who visited, or should I list all the comings and goings of the entire 48-hour window?)



We really only want a list of coming and goings, sound and movement, etc. from after the order not to disturb Ammon was delivered, until we found him, as that's the period we're currently investigating.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2007)

(OOC: That is what I thought   As listed, after he gave the order not to disturb him, nobody else went in--some guards and servants passed by, but none entered his chambers.)


----------



## unleashed (May 2, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Eventually, they find the door guard who received the order from Ammon, also the last to have seen Ammon.  This was the evening previous to the evening when his body was found.  Private Lefou reports:*
> 
> "Yeah, Lady Lynestra came to visit Lord Ammon, and he met her at the door with a hug and a deep kiss and he didn't care if nobody saw, so I saw.  Then he said he didn't want to be disturbed and he winked at me.  He gave strict orders not to disturb him and to tell all the other guards to pass it on.  Then they both went into his room to the bedroom.  Lady Lynestra came out a few hours later to get to her own bed so that she could get ready for the receptions the next day, I guess."



“Did Lady Lynestra say anything when she departed Lord Ammon’s chambers?” Tiberius inquires, “As I would have thought the do not disturb order was only meant to apply while Lady Lynestra was present.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2007)

"No, she didn't.  She smiled and waved  to me, though.  Lady Lynestra is always kind, even to the servants and guards.  Lord Ammon was specific that the do not disturb order was to apply through the next day until he came out and ordered otherwise.  I figured maybe he was planning on drinking with his bride-to-be and getting hung over or perhaps on sleeping in."


----------



## unleashed (May 2, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: That is what I thought   As listed, after he gave the order not to disturb him, nobody else went in--some guards and servants passed by, but none entered his chambers.)



OOC: So no one saw or _heard_ anything after Lynestra left? You know I suspected it would be Lynestra who was last seen with him, though whether it was actually Lynestra is the real question.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2007)

(OOC: Heard what?  No one heard any suspicious loud sounds, no.)


----------



## unleashed (May 2, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "No, she didn't.  She smiled and waved  to me, though.  Lady Lynestra is always kind, even to the servants and guards.  Lord Ammon was specific that the do not disturb order was to apply through the next day until he came out and ordered otherwise.  I figured maybe he was planning on drinking with his bride-to-be and getting hung over or perhaps on sleeping in."



“Yes, well I’m sure he planned for a lengthy rendezvous with his bride to be, even though it didn’t turn out that way.”

*_If Ammon hadn’t issued such an order perhaps he’d be alive now,_ Tiberius muses, before asking with a thoughtful look in his eyes.*

“Hmm, did Lady Lynestra say anything when she arrived for her visit with Lord Ammon?”


----------



## unleashed (May 2, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Heard what?  No one heard any suspicious loud sounds, no.)



Anyone moving around in Ammon's rooms perhaps... you know the usual sounds someone might make if they were alive and mobile.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2007)

"Yes, she did...it was something like 'Ammon!' and then they kissed and she continued 'Are you excited, my love?  I can't believe there's only two days until the wedding' or something.  I can't remember exactly."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Anyone moving around in Ammon's rooms perhaps... you know the usual sounds someone might make if they were alive and mobile.



 (OOC: Guards are posted outside the door to the entire chambers.  If he was moving inside his chambers without going into the entry parlour, it would be extremely difficult for a guard posted outside to hear regular movement through one or two doors.  Something very loud would be heard, though)


----------



## unleashed (May 2, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Guards are posted outside the door to the entire chambers.  If he was moving inside his chambers without going into the entry parlour, it would be extremely difficult for a guard posted outside to hear regular movement through one or two doors.  Something very loud would be heard, though)



OOC: I guessed as much, but it's always worth checking.


----------



## Bront (May 2, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Voices?  Man making noise with mouth?  No."



"Any other noises after sword flew into the boy?"


----------



## Erekose13 (May 2, 2007)

"Beyond the order not to be disturbed, Lynestra's visit is hardly something that would arrouse suspicion. Thank you private." replies Mythweaver.

Left with the conclusion that either the murderer was a skilled infiltration artist, exceptionally good at disguising themselves, or Lady Lynestra herself, Mythweaver has little more to go on.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Any other noises after sword flew into the boy?"



 "Boy put stick in boy.  Then no noise."


----------



## Bront (May 3, 2007)

"So a different boy stuck him?  Was he one who cared for you too?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 3, 2007)

"Not two boys.  Just one boy.  Boy put stick in hand then put stick in boy."


----------



## Bront (May 3, 2007)

"Did you hear anyone say anything to him first?"

OOC: You do realize that that doesn't fit with what you said earlier, where he fell first.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 3, 2007)

(OOC: I don't see how it does )

"Just one boy.  Boy fall.  Boy put stick in hand, then stick in boy."


----------



## Bront (May 4, 2007)

"Did the boy do anything before that?  Or just come in, fall, and stick himself?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

"Boy feed us.  Boy clean stuff.  Boy talk to other boy.  Boy clean stuff.  Boy clean stuff.  Boy clean stuff.  Boy talk to Angie.  Boy clean stuff.  Boy feed us.  Boy clean stuff.  Boy talk to man.  Boy clean stuff.  Boy clean stuff.  Boy fall. Boy put stick in hand.  Boy put stick in boy."


----------



## Bront (May 4, 2007)

"Who was the man, and who is Angie?"

OOC: Does Vasha know an Angie?  I'm lost on names here at the moment, been a while.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

"Man is man.  Angie is Angie."

(OOC: No, she doesn't.  The other people met Angie and never asked for a name, but Vasha hasn't even met her )


----------



## Bront (May 4, 2007)

"Could you recognize man again?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

"Man is man.  Bring man.  I say which man."


----------



## Bront (May 4, 2007)

OOC: how many did she end up casting?  Or does she have more time?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

(OOC: Her caster level is 4, so she gets 4 minutes, unlike Rhaka who only had 1 back in KoD.  The four aren't quite used up yet )


----------



## unleashed (May 4, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Beyond the order not to be disturbed, Lynestra's visit is hardly something that would arrouse suspicion. Thank you private." replies Mythweaver.
> 
> Left with the conclusion that either the murderer was a skilled infiltration artist, exceptionally good at disguising themselves, or Lady Lynestra herself, Mythweaver has little more to go on.



“No, it’s not. And it leaves me with no better idea of when Ammon died or who is responsible. Really, apart from confirming the do not disturb order and that it was because of a visit from Lynestra, which I already considered a likely possibility, we’ve got nothing but more questions,” Tiberius replies with a grimace. “We’d better go ask Lynestra if she did actually visit Ammon that night though, just in case it was an assassin in disguise.”


----------



## Bront (May 4, 2007)

"Thank you very much.  Is there something I can do to thank you?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Thank you very much.  Is there something I can do to thank you?"



 "Umm...gimme food.  Yummy sugar cube is best!  And brush my hair.  And tell Angie we love her.  Yeah.  That."

(OOC: I also sent you an e-mail on a completely unrelated note)


----------



## Bront (May 4, 2007)

"I'll do that."

Vasha will give the horse a sugar cube and brush it for a little bit.  She'll ask whoever happens to be on dutie "Who's Angie?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

*Vasha finds a girl outside brushing one of the horses and whispering to it.*

"Angie?  Oh that's me, I'm Angela.  Do you need me for something too?"


----------



## Bront (May 4, 2007)

"Yes, if you could, but first of all, the horses all say they love you very much."

"What do you know about the stable boy that died hear last night?  Were you working then?  Or how long had you been off of work?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

> "Yes, if you could, but first of all, the horses all say they love you very much."




"The horses _say_ that?  What, you can talk to them?" she raises an eyebrow.



> "What do you know about the stable boy that died hear last night? Were you working then? Or how long had you been off of work?"




"Another stable boy died last night!?  Angels and saints preserve us!  That's terrible!"


----------



## Bront (May 4, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "The horses _say_ that?  What, you can talk to them?" she raises an eyebrow.
> 
> 
> 
> "Another stable boy died last night!?  Angels and saints preserve us!  That's terrible!"



"Yes, I can with the right magic.  They wanted to tell you they love you.  You must realy care for them well."

"Another? How many have died and when?"

OOC: I'm unsure of the time myself (since no one ever told me) but Vasha knows, I assume.  So if the fopah is on Vasha, fix it.  If there actualy is "another one" and I got the time right then we're ok.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

(OOC: It's on Vasha--The stableboy who died, Aesthus, died at an unknown time, but his body was found the morning before the current day, so it had to have been the night before that at the latest)

"Wait, you're serious?  No way!  That's so awesome!  Which horses did you talk to?  What did they have to say about things?  Because I talk to them all the time while I'm out here, and I have to say, each of them has a different personality.  Some of them are very sweet, and others are quite feisty--some are playful, and others are just stubborn.  Wow, if you learned how to talk to horses, you must really love horses even more than I do!  Aren't horses the best?"


----------



## Bront (May 4, 2007)

"I can talk to any animal actualy.  I regularly talk with Puddles here all the time," Vasha says, motioning to her pooch.  "But I talked to several of them, and yes, they are all different."

"I'm sorry, I ment the one found the morning before.  Horses are great, but they don't have a good sense of time."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 4, 2007)

"That was my intention as well." says Mythweaver leading the way to find Lynestra.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "That was my intention as well." says Mythweaver leading the way to find Lynestra.



 *Mythweaver and Tiberius find Lynestra praying in the chapel.  She is looking the other way and intent in prayer, so she doesn't see them enter*


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I can talk to any animal actualy.  I regularly talk with Puddles here all the time," Vasha says, motioning to her pooch.  "But I talked to several of them, and yes, they are all different."
> 
> "I'm sorry, I ment the one found the morning before.  Horses are great, but they don't have a good sense of time."



 "You can talk to any animals?  Wow, that's amazing!  Of course, horses are the best--such noble proud animals, horses."

"Oh, so you do mean Aesthus.  Last I saw him was three days ago."


----------



## Bront (May 5, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "You can talk to any animals?  Wow, that's amazing!  Of course, horses are the best--such noble proud animals, horses."
> 
> "Oh, so you do mean Aesthus.  Last I saw him was three days ago."



"There are not many horses on Arris, but they are fine creatures."

"Was there another man in the stables around that time?  One who didn't work as a stable boy who talked to you or Aesthus?"


----------



## unleashed (May 5, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Mythweaver and Tiberius find Lynestra praying in the chapel.  She is looking the other way and intent in prayer, so she doesn't see them enter*



*Making his way to where Lynestra is praying, more loudly than is necessary, Tiberius stops several paces away.*

“How are you today Lynestra?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2007)

Vasha said:
			
		

> "There are not many horses on Arris, but they are fine creatures."
> 
> "Was there another man in the stables around that time? One who didn't work as a stable boy who talked to you or Aesthus?"




"Around what time?  Evening three days ago?  No, not really.  Just us for a while, and people who needed horses--Lord Ammon got two, one for himself and one for Lynestra to go see the sun set.  I left Aesthus there to hold the fort when my shift ended though."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> *Making his way to where Lynestra is praying, more loudly than is necessary, Tiberius stops several paces away.*
> 
> “How are you today Lynestra?”



 *Lynestra holds up a finger to indicate that she would like to finish her current prayer.  A minute later she turns back.*

"I'm still devastated, and I don't what I'm going to do Tiberius...I feel this horrible sense of loss that seems almost insurmountable.  The only thing that keeps me going is knowing that Ammon would want his Lynestra to keep on in memory."

"Have you found any clues to bring his murderer to justice?  Is there anything I can do to help you?"


----------



## Bront (May 6, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Around what time?  Evening three days ago?  No, not really.  Just us for a while, and people who needed horses--Lord Ammon got two, one for himself and one for Lynestra to go see the sun set.  I left Aesthus there to hold the fort when my shift ended though."



"Well, if you hear anything, please let me know ok?  And keep taking good care of these horses.  They realy do appreciate all you do for them."

Vasha will head to find the others.

OOC: RA, you have an e-mail


----------



## unleashed (May 6, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Lynestra holds up a finger to indicate that she would like to finish her current prayer.  A minute later she turns back.*
> 
> "I'm still devastated, and I don't what I'm going to do Tiberius...I feel this horrible sense of loss that seems almost insurmountable.  The only thing that keeps me going is knowing that Ammon would want his Lynestra to keep on in memory."
> 
> "Have you found any clues to bring his murderer to justice?  Is there anything I can do to help you?"



*Tiberius waits patiently as Lynestra finishes her prayer.*

“I’m sorry to say, Lynestra, that there’s not a lot to go on as yet. Frankly, whoever killed Ammon has done a thorough job of covering their tracks, or we’re just not asking the right questions of the right people. Hmm, what can you do to help... well if you could answer a few questions for us, I’m sure that would help, even if your responses only confirm the statements we already have.”

“Hmm, let’s see. When did you last see Ammon and what was his state of mind at the time?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2007)

"I saw him the night before the tragedy.  We met at his chambers to enjoy a night together, since tradition states that we can't see each other starting the day before the wedding.  He seemed excited for the big day, as I was, when we parted after a few hours of fun--despite his jokes and kisses and requests for a bit longer, I couldn't fall asleep in his room or I would wake up and see him.  We shared one long, last kiss, and then I left, anticipating the moment I could set eyes on him again...the ceremony was going to be so beautiful...so wonderful..."


----------



## Bront (May 6, 2007)

OOC: How many days have passed since his death?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2007)

(OOC: The night of the fateful party where they found the corpse was the night before last)


----------



## Bront (May 6, 2007)

OOC: So the dead stable boy was found the morning before that?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2007)

(OOC: The stableboy wasn't announced to the party until the morning after--it was discovered around the same time but the message didn't get through because of all the hubbub over Ammon's death)


----------



## Bront (May 6, 2007)

OOC: Ahh, so it could have been the same night.  Could any of Ammon's wounds been self inflicted?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2007)

(OOC: It does seem to be a suicide)


----------



## unleashed (May 7, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I saw him the night before the tragedy.  We met at his chambers to enjoy a night together, since tradition states that we can't see each other starting the day before the wedding.  He seemed excited for the big day, as I was, when we parted after a few hours of fun--despite his jokes and kisses and requests for a bit longer, I couldn't fall asleep in his room or I would wake up and see him.  We shared one long, last kiss, and then I left, anticipating the moment I could set eyes on him again...the ceremony was going to be so beautiful...so wonderful..."



“Yes, I’m sure the ceremony would have been magnificent in every way. So it was you that visited Ammon then... good, that’s one thing we don’t have to worry about. Is it unusual for the groom to stay in seclusion before attending his bachelor party? As you can imagine I’m quite unfamiliar with Rowaini customs.”


----------



## Erekose13 (May 7, 2007)

He'll wait till Lynestra has answered Tiberius' question before posing one of his own. "Do you know if he requested not to be disturbed just before or after the two of you had your pre-wedding night rendezvous?" wanting to double check the guard's full story while trying his best to remain 'sensitive'.


----------



## Bront (May 7, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: It does seem to be a suicide)



OOC: Let me know when I find the others.  Just making sure of the time line.  Is it possable they killed eachother on the same day?  Or was the boy found before Ammon?


----------



## Erekose13 (May 8, 2007)

ooc: as far as we know (and what we would've told Vasha) was that the boy 'committed suicide' on the day after Ammon's death in what appears to be the same manner.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2007)

(OOC: Also, the two murder sites were nowhere near each other--response pending for a sec)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2007)

Tiberius said:
			
		

> “Yes, I’m sure the ceremony would have been magnificent in every way. So it was you that visited Ammon then... good, that’s one thing we don’t have to worry about. Is it unusual for the groom to stay in seclusion before attending his bachelor party? As you can imagine I’m quite unfamiliar with Rowaini customs.”




"Well, it depends.  Either the bride or the groom will typically stay in seclusion for much of the day to make sure that the bride and groom don't see each other until the wedding party, only coming out for the bachelor or bachelorette party, since their counterpart will definitely be at the other party.  Usually it's the bride who stays in seclusion, but Ammon wanted me to meet his friends, and since you were going to be at the bachelor party, he decided to be the one to stay in seclusion so that we could both greet you before the wedding proper."



			
				Mythweaver said:
			
		

> "Do you know if he requested not to be disturbed just before or after the two of you had your pre-wedding night rendezvous?"




"Neither--he requested not to be disturbed just as we met, not before or after.  I was there when he told the guard."


----------



## Bront (May 8, 2007)

OOC: Yes, but I think I have a connection, assuming someone tells me what's going on with Lynestra.


----------



## unleashed (May 8, 2007)

“Yes, I believe that’s what the guard said, though I’m surprised Ammon didn’t change his request not to be disturbed when you left. Did he come to the door to see you off, Lynestra?” Tiberius asks, continuing Mythweaver’s line of questioning, “As I can’t believe he wouldn’t steal every possible moment to be with you, after our talks together on the ship.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2007)

"He didn't want to get up from bed, but we gave a long passionate goodbye before that.  I think he made the orders because of the seclusion thing, so it isn't _that_ strange, but it is quite unfortunate--just think, if he had been with someone, maybe my Ammon would still be alive!" Lynestra sobs.


----------



## unleashed (May 8, 2007)

“Yes, much the same thought passed through my own mind,” Tiberius replies with a regretful look, before moving to comfort Lynestra. Whether his support is rebuffed or accepted, Tiberius steps back to a respectful distance as soon as he feels it is appropriate to do so, before asking any further questions.

“I don’t suppose you saw anyone or anything unusual as you returned to your rooms that night or the next day, Lynestra? Perhaps something you didn’t think unusual at the time, but that in hindsight seems strange, might give us a nudge in the right direction... even an odd comment from any of the guests or staff you’ve talked with. I know it’s a lot to ask, considering what you’re going through, but even the most insignificant detail might help us bring Ammon’s murderer to justice.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2007)

*Lynestra seems ambivalent--as if she is embarrassed to have the comfort given but is too weak at the moment to rebuff it.*

"No...I don't think I saw anything unusual at all.  It was an ordinary night, and the next morning, other than the feverish excitement of the upcoming wedding and the planned festivities and receptions for the day, was the same as ever.  When I went to the baths to freshen up, I saw Thyestes and Kurai heading back from the stables like always to greet the morning--those two are such morning people.  And Orin was heading to the baths as well, to wash off the blood and grime that caked him from his midnight hunts.  And I guess it isn't exactly an ordinary day here when Mommy, Daddy, and Helena, and my brothers are here, but they were the same as always too.  Plydek was already awake and practising with his sword--his sword technique is superb!  You should see him practising the forms!  It's so impressive, especially when he makes the blade dance with his holy powers and draws another--it's so beautiful that it almost makes you forget that the blades are deadly.  I went to spend some time with Helena in her chambers, and then I headed over to meet all of you."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 9, 2007)

Mythweaver is once again completely stumped.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2007)

(OOC: Maybe the others can help)


----------



## Bront (May 17, 2007)

OOC: Vasha would if she could ever get anywhere


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2007)

(OOC: Once they're done here, I'd imagine--assuming she is specifically trying to find them next or vice versa)


----------



## unleashed (May 17, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Lynestra seems ambivalent--as if she is embarrassed to have the comfort given but is too weak at the moment to rebuff it.*
> 
> "No...I don't think I saw anything unusual at all.  It was an ordinary night, and the next morning, other than the feverish excitement of the upcoming wedding and the planned festivities and receptions for the day, was the same as ever.  When I went to the baths to freshen up, I saw Thyestes and Kurai heading back from the stables like always to greet the morning--those two are such morning people.  And Orin was heading to the baths as well, to wash off the blood and grime that caked him from his midnight hunts.  And I guess it isn't exactly an ordinary day here when Mommy, Daddy, and Helena, and my brothers are here, but they were the same as always too.  Plydek was already awake and practising with his sword--his sword technique is superb!  You should see him practising the forms!  It's so impressive, especially when he makes the blade dance with his holy powers and draws another--it's so beautiful that it almost makes you forget that the blades are deadly.  I went to spend some time with Helena in her chambers, and then I headed over to meet all of you."



*Tiberius nods at Lynestra’s statement, offering a brief smile and touching his throat as she comments on Plydek’s sword technique... which he’s already experienced firsthand.*

“I see... well that could all be useful, though not immediately so. To be honest though, we’re focussing most of our attention on the period after the reception, when everyone had time to themselves. I don’t suppose you noticed anything unusual in the hours after we parted company, even something while the reception was running, did you Lynestra?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2007)

"No, I'm afraid I didn't see anything unusual then either.  Is there anything particular for which you are looking?"


----------



## unleashed (May 17, 2007)

“Ah, well that is where our problem begins, Lynestra, as we have no definitive idea of what we’re looking for yet... though I’m sure we’ll narrow things down soon enough. Hmm, I understand you had dinner with your family during the break between the reception and the bachelor party. How long did that last and was anyone absent for any appreciable length of time?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2007)

(OOC: Did I list a length previously?  I can't remember, and I don't want to give a contradiction lest it be mistaken for a clue.  If I haven't said yet, it will be two hours)

"It was two hours long, and no one was missing for very long, no.  Why, do you think one of them could have...it's not possible.  Who do you suspect?"


----------



## Bront (May 17, 2007)

OOC: I believe 2 hours was given earlier.


----------



## unleashed (May 17, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Did I list a length previously?  I can't remember, and I don't want to give a contradiction lest it be mistaken for a clue.  If I haven't said yet, it will be two hours)
> 
> "It was two hours long, and no one was missing for very long, no.  Why, do you think one of them could have...it's not possible.  Who do you suspect?"



OOC: Two hours sounds about right.

“Sadly our lack of success so far doesn’t end with not knowing what to look for, Lynestra, but who to suspect as well. Currently we have no particular suspect or suspects, therefore we must work to eliminate people from suspicion... mostly by working out where everyone was. That is the main purpose of the questions we’ve been asking so far, though everyone seems to think that we’re accusing them of something. I know I personally have very little feel for the cultures or people present, and that doesn’t give me much of a feel for what anyone here is capable of. After all, apart from my beloved Claudia, I’ve known everyone else here for very little time, Ammon’s other offworld friends included, as I met them only just before we all met you. So you see the dilemma that most, if not all, of Ammon’s friends face during this investigation.”

“Of course, I can think of dozens of theories for who killed Ammon and why, Lynestra, a few of which would even place you in the role of his killer, based on just the little information I gathered at the reception... though I don’t give much weight to the ones concerning you. With nothing to prove my speculations one way or the other though they’re just that... speculations with no facts to back them up.”


----------



## Erekose13 (May 17, 2007)

"Adding to our frustration is the fact that while we may have suspicions, none of them can be confirmed or completely disproved, not one, because all we have is people's word.  The crime was committed without any physical evidence. It was successfully made to look like a suicide. There were no traces of entry to the room. There were no signs that he tried to defend himself. Nothing to proove it wasn't the suicide that the four of us know it isn't." adds mythweaver. 

(ooc: heck if I thought there were psionics around, I'd think that some one implanted one of those death urges)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2007)

"Hmm...that is troubling.  If you only have everyone's word, couldn't you make that stronger by using truth magic and having people say 'I did not kill Ammon'...I don't know.  I'm sorry, I don't want to think about this too much more...it hurts so...If I can do anything to help you, please tell me and I will do my best, but if not, I would like to return to prayer for my Ammon..."


----------



## unleashed (May 18, 2007)

“Indeed, we could use truth magic, and plan to do so, though it is not certain to provide us with an answer either, I’m afraid, as the magic can be defeated if an individuals will is strong enough. That is not your problem though, Lynestra, so please return to your prayers for Ammon, and we’ll return to our investigation.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 18, 2007)

*Lynestra nods quietly and returns to her prayers.*

(OOC: So, going to look for Vasha then?  In that case--Bront, you're back!)


----------



## Bront (May 18, 2007)

"Oh, there you are!" Vasha says, waving the others down.

"The stable boy stabed himself with a sword when no one was around, and his wounds are consistant with what Ammon had, so I think he killed himself too, but I'm sure someone else forced him to.  Ammon wasn't by the stables the day before he killed himself, was he?"


----------



## Erekose13 (May 18, 2007)

"Thank you Vasha, no he wasnt out there, though the stable boy's death happened the day after Ammon's.  Well then we have first hand witness that these appear to be suicide. Mental control is the only thing that I can think of.  Perhaps we need to do something more dramatic.  Like taking Lynestra's advice and using truth magic. Given the limited nature of the spell we'll need to line up every person in the whole palace and have them step forward to answer the most straight forward question possible. Perhaps if we do this in the open and cover everyone not too many people will take offence." offers Mythweaver.


----------



## Bront (May 19, 2007)

OOC: If you're going to give me false information then we'll never solve this 

"The boy was found the next day, but I think he was killed the night before, which was the night Ammon was killed.


----------



## unleashed (May 19, 2007)

“That’s right Vasha, Ammon and the stable boy were killed the same night. Though I wish I knew which was first, as that might give us an idea of whether the killer is still here or not.”

“As for using truth magic Mythweaver, we’ll have to construct a very good question, as simply asking ‘did you kill Ammon’ likely won’t catch anyone out. Because if the weapon used was mental compulsion, as seems to be the current consensus, Ammon and the stable boy would technically have killed themselves, which I think would be enough to fool the magic. Then of course as I said to Lynestra, the killer could resist the magic too.”


----------



## Bront (May 19, 2007)

"A horse may have seen the man, but it could be anyone, and they never saw him touch the boy.  The boy just killed himself by stabbing himself with a sword."

OOC: Did they find a sword with Ammon or the boy?


----------



## unleashed (May 19, 2007)

“Yes, so you said, though that doesn’t have much bearing on whether the boy was the first to die, which is what I’m wondering.”

OOC: The boy still had a sword in his chest when we saw him and Ammon had a dagger in his chest IIRC.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2007)

(OOC: Yup, YRC)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 20, 2007)

"Too true Tiberius.  I'd always assumed that the boy was killed later, but then assumptions are a poor way to take any of this.  Its really too bad that we aren't able to speak to the boy himself, I've heard of those who can ask questions of the dead and it would've prooved useful in both cases." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## unleashed (May 20, 2007)

“Indeed it would, though talking to the dead is not something I’ve learned,” Tiberius replies with a frown.


----------



## Bront (May 22, 2007)

"So Ammon wasn't near the stables at all around that time?" Vasha asks.


----------



## unleashed (May 22, 2007)

“No, as far as we know Ammon didn’t leave his rooms after Lynestra arrived for a rendezvous the night before we found him. In fact, he wasn’t seen or heard from after she arrived at his rooms that night, which was when he set the do not disturb order, as he apparently didn’t want to leave his bed to escort her out,” Tiberius replies.


----------



## Bront (May 22, 2007)

"What about before that?" Vasha asks.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 23, 2007)

"I'm not sure, that was before we arrived, was it not?  I am fairly certain that the two events occurred on the same night though.  Is working further back in Ammon's recent comings and goings relevant to the investigation? I suppose that it is, though I'm not sure who beyond Lynestra we could ask. She might know where he might have been prior to that evening." ponders Mythweaver not entirely sure that it would be relevant, but it might be a lead to follow for now.

"On the topic of questions to ask, we are fairly certain that both Ammon and the boy were killed by their own hands as if compelled to do so.  Might a question be, Did you compel Ammon to kill himself?  Its very straight forward and avoids the ambiguity of our original question." he adds.


----------



## Bront (May 24, 2007)

"Well, I was hoping we could get the boy and Ammon near eachother at some point, but perhaps our killer used a horse to escape.  I guess I didn't ask if there were any missing horses or horses that left the night boy died," Vasha says.


----------



## unleashed (May 24, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> "What about before that?" Vasha asks.



“Let’s see, before that Ammon was at the welcoming banquet for Lynestra’s family I believe, though I can’t say how long between when dinner ended, and when Lynestra went to his rooms,” Tiberius replies when Mythweaver finishes.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, I was hoping we could get the boy and Ammon near eachother at some point, but perhaps our killer used a horse to escape.  I guess I didn't ask if there were any missing horses or horses that left the night boy died," Vasha says.



“As for Ammon and the stable boy being near each other, well according to the guard that brought us to the stables, Ammon didn’t ride much, so I can’t imagine there would be much chance of that. Hmm, and I don’t think the killer used a horse to escape either, as the woman on duty when we went to the stables to investigate the stable boy’s death didn’t seem at all worried about a missing horse. She seemed especially fond of the horses though, so I imagine she would have mentioned it if one was missing.”

“Orin does tend to ride at night though, at least that’s what she said when we asked who had taken horses out the previous day. According to her, the night before the bachelor party he took two horses, one for him and one for a woman she thought was named Kat. That would match with Orin’s story as he said he was with a serving girl who goes by Kat, though he mentioned her real name is Iradin,” Tiberius finishes.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 24, 2007)

"I hadn't caught that. The different names used is an oddity in this investigation." ponders Mythweaver.


----------



## Bront (May 25, 2007)

"Is there anything regular in this investigation?" Vasha asks in frustration.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 25, 2007)

"Yes I think much of this investigation is perfectly normal. Its the murders that are perplexing.  That everyone is still a suspect and no one has a confirmed alibi is I would imagine, quite normal in difficult cases in such crowded places."


----------



## unleashed (May 26, 2007)

“The fact we’re officially investigating Ammon’s death is certainly irregular though, at least in my experience. As for the alibis, that’s not helped by the fact we really can’t narrow down the time either Ammon or the stable boy actually died. Though I’m surprised the guard on Ammon’s room heard nothing, considering the door lock was tampered with...”


----------



## Bront (May 26, 2007)

"Hadn't he dismissed them though?  Perhaps that was part of his compusion?  And it's possable he tampered with his own lock then."


----------



## unleashed (May 28, 2007)

“No, he didn’t dismiss the guards, they were just told not to disturb him until he came out and ordered otherwise.”


----------



## Bront (May 28, 2007)

"Then how did they not notice..."  Vasha sighs.  "This is just so confusing."


----------



## unleashed (May 28, 2007)

“Well, there was only supposed to be one guard outside Ammon’s door, but I don’t recall seeing him when we arrived there near the end of the bachelor party. I guess that’s why he didn’t hear anything,” Tiberius replies.


----------



## Bront (May 28, 2007)

"If he wasn't dismissed, then were'd he go?  That'd give us a better time line..." Vasha says.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 29, 2007)

"I don't remember one either." ponders Mythweaver. "We know who should have been on duty through, it was..." he says recalling the name from memory (of which his player seems to be lacking).


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 29, 2007)

(OOC: You already asked this--the guard near the door patrols a few other areas just around the door as well, which means he's not always in sight of the door--it isn't like the Buckingham Palace guard who just stands there)


----------



## unleashed (May 29, 2007)

“Yes, you’re right Mythweaver, it was Private First Class Tijano that was on duty at the time, though if you recall the guard is also supposed to patrol the nearby area. That being said, I can’t imagine how a guard could enforce Ammon’s do not disturb order when they’re out of sight of his door so often or for so long. After all, he didn’t even come back in the time it took us to break the door open and do a cursory search of Ammon’s suite,” Tiberius remarks, clearly irritated the assigned patrol route left Ammon’s door unattended for so long.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 29, 2007)

ooc: I'm a bit hazy on the events that started this investigation, but didn't we meet someone and tell them to inform the captain of the guard or something like that? or was that just a servant and not a guard near the door.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 29, 2007)

(OOC: There was a servant, and the servant ran into the guard on the way out, as the guard was passing by again, though you didn't see this because you stayed inside.  Realistically, the guard might have come across you a little sooner, but I forgot to charge time for the stuff you did after breaking into the room, and you did have Knock, so you were fast)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 29, 2007)

(ooc: ah okay, couldn't quite remember)

"I think that the servant we ran into might have spoken to the guard, delaying his return to the scene." offers Mythweaver.


----------



## unleashed (May 30, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: There was a servant, and the servant ran into the guard on the way out, as the guard was passing by again, though you didn't see this because you stayed inside.  Realistically, the guard might have come across you a little sooner, but I forgot to charge time for the stuff you did after breaking into the room, and you did have Knock, so you were fast)



OOC: By fast you mean the several minutes it took us to find Ammon and talk with the servant, before she ran off in fear of her life from Vasha the Valsian?


----------



## unleashed (May 30, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> (ooc: ah okay, couldn't quite remember)
> 
> "I think that the servant we ran into might have spoken to the guard, delaying his return to the scene." offers Mythweaver.



“Oh, that’s more than likely. Though the time it took us to walk down the hall to the door, open it, search for Ammon, and then speak with the servant before she ran off is far too long to be away from a door, in my experience... especially when you’re supposed to be preventing entry at the command of the person you’re guarding. Then they probably weren’t prepared for an event like this, considering their isolation, which likely makes them feel overly safe,” Tiberius replies with a shake of his head.

“Anyway, this isn’t getting us any closer to discovering who did do it. So what are we going to do, get everyone and just ask them point blank under the effects of a truth spell, or can anyone see another less blatant option which we might pursue?”


----------



## Erekose13 (May 31, 2007)

"I've exhausted any other options I can think of." replies Mythweaver. "Perhaps an augury will help us determine if that course of action could help?"

ooc: we did prep one of those right?


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2007)

OOC: I don't think any of us can.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 5, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "I've exhausted any other options I can think of." replies Mythweaver. "Perhaps an augury will help us determine if that course of action could help?"
> 
> ooc: we did prep one of those right?



 (OOC: Ferris?)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 5, 2007)

(ooc: thats what I was thinking)


----------



## unleashed (Jun 6, 2007)

OOC: *They find Ferris eating a light breakfast in Aerope's private chambers with two women who scramble to cover themselves, one with a towel and the other with a sheet. Ferris nods at Mythweaver's request and promises to prepare Zone of Truth and two Auguries.*

Sorry about that, I meant hunt that up the other day, but I forgot.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 6, 2007)

"So with the ability to find out if our questions are valid we need to come up with a couple of auguries.  Any suggestions on what type of questions to ask of Ferris' god?  Perhaps "Will we confront Ammon's murderer by asking 'Did you compel Ammon to kill himself?'?""


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2007)

(OOC: Remember, these aren't yes or no.  You get the rather vague 'bane' or 'boon', which could mean a lot of things (let's say the augury thinks that the murderer would slaughter you if you confronted it--then it might say 'bane' even if the questions you wanted to ask in the ZoT were good questions) )


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 6, 2007)

(ooc: and I'd actually take that bane answer to be a positive one cause it might mean we get a show down with the murderer or of course it could mean people take offence and have us hung for treason...  thats the problem with 1st level divinations they arent very powerful)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2007)

(OOC: Ah, I see.  It's a 2nd-level divination, but yeah, they shouldn't be too strong.  I mean, even the 6th-level Contact Other Plane only gives one word answers)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 8, 2007)

(ooc: too true.

any input from the other two on my question idea?)


----------



## unleashed (Jun 8, 2007)

“Well, I don’t know whether an augury will give us a usable result, but I think your question needs to be refined a little to have a chance. Perhaps ‘Will we confront Ammon’s murderer by asking “Did you compel Ammon to kill himself?” while in a zone of truth with a large group of people present?’ As I believe the circumstances where the question will be asked, are just as important as the question itself.”

*Tiberius then pauses for a moment, before adding a few options of his own.*

“Of course, we might want to ask something along the lines of ‘Were you involved in Ammon’s death?’ or ‘Were you responsible for Ammon’s death?’, just in case we’re wrong about the way Ammon died. After all, it could have been a murder staged as a suicide or something else, and not Ammon killing himself under some form of compulsion ... even though that seems the most likely method, taking the stable boy into consideration as well. An added benefit of my alternate questions is that they could reveal conspirators if there are any, as they’re not just focused on the act of killing Ammon itself. Though then we’d probably want to change the first part of your question to ‘Will we confront those involved in Ammon’s death by asking’ as well, if we intend to broaden the scope of the question we intend to ask in the zone of truth.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2007)

(OOC: You can't ask the 'will we confront those involved in Ammon's death' part of the question--you can suggest a course of action, the latter half is fine for that, and then it says Bane or Boon (or both or neither))


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 8, 2007)

"Good points. With the time limits might we manage 2 questions with the Zone of Truth per person?  I think we need better phrasing for the augury though because if I remember correctly asking will we yields little because we are not sure if it would be weal or woe to confront the murderer."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: You can't ask the 'will we confront those involved in Ammon's death' part of the question--you can suggest a course of action, the latter half is fine for that, and then it says Bane or Boon (or both or neither))



OOC: I just copied what Mythweaver said for the first part, so don't look at me.


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2007)

OOC: Don't ask me, I'm just here to make you two look good


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 12, 2007)

"Alright without being able to phrase our augury with 'will we' perhaps stating our course of action 'Ask all visitors and inhabitants of the palace 'Were you involved in Ammon's death?' will be enough to receive a weal or woe answer." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## Bront (Jun 16, 2007)

"Careful about that, inhabitants could be plants or animals too." Vasha reminds Mythweaver.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 20, 2007)

"They could of course, but I don't believe that will cause us any concern. I will keep it in mind, however. The posibility of missing key players by trying to narrow it to a particular race or species would be too great, especially when not all attendees are even mammals."

ooc: trying not to be too metagamey and say Humanoid, especially when the possible outsider is humanoid in form.


----------



## Bront (Jun 20, 2007)

OOC: I understand.  It's just something Vasha would remind you of


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 23, 2007)

"If we haven't any better ideas let's progress with this strategy for now then." says Mythweaver, suggesting that they move on the course of action proposed.


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2007)

OOC: RA's away, so that's why we're paused.  otherwise I thought you gave the go ahead.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 23, 2007)

ooc: yeah I know, just the first time in a few days for me to read back over all my threads and post replies to all of them.


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2007)

OOC: Ahh, well hurry up with Tenny please


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 23, 2007)

ooc: dont have a clue where he is supposed to go, just going with the flow.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2007)

(OOC: I wasn't sure that he did--I'll come back to this later if I have time.  If not, somebody post something after this post so I don't forget and see my name as the last poster and think I updated)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2007)

(OOC: Okay, so going to get Ferris for an Augury?)

"Oh, hi guys," Ferris says, "Yeah, so I asked Circe for some Auguries.  You guys know that the spell can only see thirty minutes into the future, right?  So if you ask it now, it might just say 'nothing' because it might take longer than that to gather everyone.  Also, there's like a one in four chance that it will say 'nothing' even when there is weal or woe.  You guys okay with that?"


----------



## unleashed (Jun 24, 2007)

“Time seems like its going to be a problem then, as I doubt we’d be able to round up everyone we want to question in half an hour, if we do the auguries now. So we should probably wait on the auguries until we’ve got everyone assembled then, to give us the best chance of a useful result,” Tiberius muses, though he looks to Mythweaver to see what he wants to do.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 26, 2007)

"Hmm that does pose a problem then.  I think it might be important to wait on the auguries then. Though I had hoped to get a sense before trying to assemble people as it will no doubt offend some. Let us speak with the captain of the guard and our noble host to see if this can all be arranged." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2007)

"Hey, okay then.  I bet I could get the lady of the house to agree to help gather everyone it if you like?" Ferris offers.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 19, 2007)

"That works, thank you Ferris." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 23, 2007)

*Ferris nods and heads off.  A short while later, he returns.*

"Hmm, she seemed upset to be disturbed.  I think I convinced most of them to come.  Vasha, do you think you could talk to some of the bride's family?  They don't seem very comfortable around me."


----------



## Bront (Jul 24, 2007)

Vasha nods and heads off to round up the Lynestra's family.  (Wow, I don't rememer most of their names anymore.  I think I got Lynestra's right)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 26, 2007)

Mythweaver says, "Thank you Ferris and Vasha, hopefully with everyone gathered we can get this ugly process done with. People will not like this, but perhaps if we stage it so that we are offering something positive from the results. An idea would be to tell everyone that we have an update, but that we will need to have people answer a few simple questions on the way in to prevent the murderer's accomplises from entering. No that won't work, thats just like accusing everyone, which is really what we are doing anyways. They'll just have to live with it."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 26, 2007)

“You’re probably right about them not liking this ... then I don’t think anything will truly mollify them, except a speedy and successful conclusion to our investigation,” Tiberius remarks as he loosens his shoulders. “Any other preparations you’d like us to make before we do this, Mythweaver? I know I’m tempted to arm myself, but that might just send the wrong message..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 28, 2007)

(OOC: Any other preparations?  For Vasha's part, you've got Tyrus and Leda, then Lynestra, Helena, Kastor, and Plydek)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 18, 2007)

OOC: What are we waiting for here?


----------



## unleashed (Oct 18, 2007)

OOC: Roll call please, so we can see whether this game is dead or just on hiatus.


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2007)

OOC: I think RA.  This game appears to have been dead for months.  I'm not against trying to revive it, but we're down to 3, and E13 has had less time in general, so he may be good, so might just be better to call this one.

Shame, Vasha is still one of my favorite PbP characters.  She just never seemed to quite fit in to what this adventure wanted (Not the investigator).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2007)

(OOC: We aren't waiting for me--I had the last post in it before the big pause )


----------



## Bront (Oct 20, 2007)

OOC: Actualy, I think we were, because there were no other preperations.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2007)

(OOC: Tiberius had a query for Mythweaver that was never answered--see above )


----------



## Bront (Oct 20, 2007)

OOC: Oh, and E13 left this I believe when he steped down from being a living judge.


----------

